# Quappenfänge 2010/2011



## Fisherman1990 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir mal so gedacht das ich dies jahr mal wieder ein fangthread aufmache .
Das hatt ja letztes jahr auch hier gut geklappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Wenn einer fragen zu der angelei haben sollte oder andere fragen dann kann er dies auch stellen .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach der vollmondphase will ich mal hier bei mir den ersten versuch auf quappe starten werde dann berichten .
Freue mich auf eure berichte .


----------



## Alpinestars (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Habe gestern am MLK 4 Quappen in 4 Stunden gefangen


----------



## Fisherman1990 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Habe gestern am MLK 4 Quappen in 4 Stunden gefangen




Petri  dazu :m


----------



## börnie (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal so gedacht das ich dies jahr mal wieder ein fangthread aufmache .
> Das hatt ja letztes jahr auch hier gut geklappt
> 
> 
> ...




Gute Sache datt !#6

Petri @alpinestars
auf welchen köder hast du sie erwischt ?


----------



## Alpinestars (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Alle auf Köfi


----------



## zwilling (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo an Euch
Bin gerade zurück vom Quappenangeln´. Es fing super gut an-von 19 Uhr - viele Bisse . Es kamen einige Minis ,aber auch eine Gute aus der Saale. Nach 30 min kam volles 
Licht von oben , und dann Aus die Maus .
Bis 22 Uhr war Totentanz-dann Abbruch. Trotzdem war
es ein guter Einstand in die Saison 2011.
Köder war wie immer Tauwurm.
MfG zwilling


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

mahlzeit,...

obwohl die oder noch ganz schönhochwasser mit sich führt habe ich mich für morgen mit einem freund verabredet um mal zu schauen ob nicht doch etwas geht. werde dann mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Merlinrs (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Na dann habe ich gleich mal ein paar Fragen dazu. War bis jetzt noch nie auf
Quappe gewesen. Ich würde es gern mal in der Oder probieren. Meine Frage wäre wo an der Oder das optimale wäre für mich wenn ich am Tage auch auf Zander angeln könnte so das es sich lohnt also müsste auch ein ruhiger bereich sein. Ach ja eine passende Angelkarte sollte es auch in der nähe geben. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe auch mal eine Frage: Ich habe schon oft vom Heringsfetzen als Quappenköder gehört. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Denn ich habe noch einige Heringe eingefroren, und davon könntn ein paar ja nochmal Fisch bringen#6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich gleich mal ein paar Fragen dazu. War bis jetzt noch nie auf
> Quappe gewesen. Ich würde es gern mal in der Oder probieren. Meine Frage wäre wo an der Oder das optimale wäre für mich wenn ich am Tage auch auf Zander angeln könnte so das es sich lohnt also müsste auch ein ruhiger bereich sein. Ach ja eine passende Angelkarte sollte es auch in der nähe geben. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?



Hallo 

, leider kann ich dir nicht zur  Oder erzählen wo wie was aber denke doch mal das sich hier die oderspezies noch zur wort melden werden .#6

@ fangeNichts5

Heringsfetzen geht natürlich auch warum nicht , denn die quappe ist auf alles gierig was stinkt


----------



## ProBass99 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Wusste ja garnicht das es im MLK Quappen gibt ... 

gruß ProBass99


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

hi hab mal ne frage auf quappe angelt man so wie auf aal oder |kopfkrat normale grundmontage |kopfkrat


----------



## baron007 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

ja, wir angeln meisst mir simpler Grundmontage.
Laufblei, Wirbel, Vorfach und dann Köfi. Besten Erfolge auf Plötzen


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Also  ganz normale montage , anti tangle boom- perle-wirbel- haken- köfi  :m


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

richtig,.. ganz normale grundmontage,..
zur oder kurz: beste stellen gibt es nicht. die fische ziehen im hauptstrom hoch zum ablaichen. also muss man sein gerät nur auf der extremen strömung umstellen. 

bin gestern auf quappe gewesen aber bei uns gab es nur ein paar nicht verwertbaren bisse. können aber auch barsche gewesen sein. mein nachbarplatzangler hatte dann mit kleinen haken und einem stück wurm versucht die bisse zu bekommen und tat sache,.. es waren kleinere barsche,.. eine quappe konnte er dann auch noch fangen. nur eine recht kleine und sie landete wieder im wasser. kurz um,... nicht mehr lange und wir werden die ersten erfolge hören von einige größeren stückgewichte,..

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## aalpietscher (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin männer`s,|wavey:

weiß jemand von euch ob es in der Peene Quappen gibt?

Hab son tierchen noch nie gefangen, und auch noch nix von nem fang gehört.

Gruß...


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Moin männer`s,|wavey:
> 
> weiß jemand von euch ob es in der Peene Quappen gibt?
> 
> ...




Da hilft dann einfach mal dort hinsetzen und ausprobieren , denn ich denke schon das es in der peene quappen gibt . 
Am dienstag oder mittwoch  werde ich das erste mal losziehen , mal gucken ob was geht . 
LG


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja gibt es. Habe vor Jahren In der Tollense bei Demmin eine gefangen und die Mündung war keine 200 m entfernt. Kurze Zeit später hat ein Kumpel eine in der Peene bei Demmin gefangen.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin ,

ich war heute schon mal los , mir hat es doch schon in den fingern gekribbelt . Und naja es war ein gelungener saisonstart für mich . Ich konnte in der zeit von 18uhr - 21uhr 3 quappen erbeuten . Die eine hatte an die 40cm ,35cmund ca 23cm  die auch wieder baden ging . Mal gucken werde wohl morgen wieder los . http://img838.*ih.us/img838/2457/25102010283.jpg



LG


----------



## feko (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch

Schade,bei uns sin d sie in Hessen geschützt


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri hast halt den richtigen Richer wieder gehabt.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Petri hast halt den richtigen Richer wieder gehabt.




JA das kann schon sein #6.

So kommen gerade wieder vom quappenangeln , heute hatten wir eine anglerische premiere , denn börnie und ich sind nun auch endlich mal zum angeln gekommen. 

Die quappen wollten heute aber nicht so recht beißen , wer weiß warum #c , aber immerhin konnte ich börnie zeigen wie eine aussieht , sie hatte geschätze 20cm und ging auch wieder baden . Kurze zeit später hatte börnie auch einen biss und leider ist die quappe im drill verloren gegangen , ich hatte sie schon gesehn gehabt und schätze  sie auf ungefähr 30-40cm . 
Auf jeden fall freue ich mich wenn wir beide öfters mal losziehen , hat echt richtig spaß gemacht .


----------



## börnie (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Fishermann !

Jau, dass machen wir....
War doch nicht schlecht ! Für mich mal was ganz anderes.
...und---- meine olle Quappe die uns nur kurz den dicken weißen Bauch gezeigt hat - und weg war sie : Die habe ich mir gemerkt !:q...die packen wir uns noch...

Außerdem hatten wir ja auch noch einige Fehlbisse auf Fischköder (also keine Brassen oder so).
Darüber muss ich nochmal nachdenken...

Viele Grüße

Börnie


----------



## e!k (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin ^^

ich würde auch einmal sehr gerne auf Quappen fischen. Allerdings habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, wo das bei uns in der Nähe überhaupt möglich ist. Ich bin in der NWA und hab bereits etwas weiter oben gelesen, dass es in dem Mittellandkanal Quappen geben soll ? Oder war das ein Zufallsfang ? 
Das einzige Gewässer, dass mir evtl. in Auge springen würde, um auf Quappen zu angeln wäre die Hase, wobei der FLuss mir dazu bald etwas zu klein für erscheint. 
Hat dort jemand Erfahrung ? Weil es ergibt ja wenig Sinn in einem Gwässer auf Quappen zu Angeln in dem es keine gibt ? 


Mfg Jan


----------



## börnie (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin,


bin gestern nach der Arbeit (viel zu spät) noch mal schnell an den Plauer.
Leider hatte der Wind auf Ost gedreht und ballerte mir fast die Ruten aus dem Ständer...
Gegen 20.30 konnte ich meine erste )) Quappe fangen !Klein aber fein.
Gegen 21°° dann eine zweite. Einen weiteren sehr guten Biss habe vermurkst..
Beide Quappis waren um die 30cm....also Kindergarten - schwimmen auch wieder.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Großen finden...|kopfkrat
Köder : Köfi...

Gruss
Börnie

Nummer 1




und Nummer 2


----------



## Sledge (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Udo#h!

War ja irgendwie schon klar, "ich versuch´s mal auf Wels"--beim 1. Versuch gefangen
"ich geh mal auf Quappe"--ohne Worte--:q

Glückwunsch, so muß das...!

Gruß sledge


----------



## Fisherman1990 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



börnie schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> bin gestern nach der Arbeit (viel zu spät) noch mal schnell an den Plauer.
> ...



Moin udo 

alter schwede da komm ich mal nicht mit zum angeln und denn holste gleich die ersten quappen raus , dickes petri von mir . 
Wird zeit das wir beide wieder los ziehen macht echt spaß mit dir zu angeln . 


Achso bericht von donnerstag wo ich mit udo los war, kommt noch ,nu muss ich aber erstmal los zum quappenärgern vielleicht kommt udo ja noch nach . #6

LG


----------



## Merlinrs (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

So bei mir war es am Donnerstag auch soweit. Erste mal an der Oder wir wollten vorher auf Zander dann Abens auf Quappe. Durch eine Reifenpanne waren wir erst um 13 uhr an der Oder. Es ist noch recht viel Hochwasser wir sind erst zu Fuß die stellen anschauen gegangen. Dann wieder zurück zum Auto um die Ruten zu holfen auf dem Rückweg zum Auto war ein kleiner Tümpel entstanden duch das Hochwasser ca 30 Meter breit und 50 meter lang. Der Kumpel der mit dabei war sagte da hat es gerade geraubt.
Wir die Ruten geholt ich meinte aus Spaß komm wir machen drei Würfe ich habe reingeworfen 2 mal kurz gezogen und schon der erste Biss 2 Minuten Später war ein 60 cm Hecht gelandet. Wir sind dann weiter zum Hauptstrom auf Zander 2 Stunden lang jeder hatte kurz einen Biss war aber gleich wieder ab. Stellenwechsel an den kleinen Tümpel vorbei konne ich es nicht lassen noch ein paar Würfe zu machen der erste Wurfe 3 mal gezupft der nächste Hecht danach war wirklich jeder Wurf ein Hecht nach einer 3/4 Stunde hatte ich 8 Hecht mein Kumpel 3 Hechte mindestens doppelt soviele verloren. Muss sagen sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt hätte ich da weiter geangelt wären 30-40 Hechte locker drin gewesen. Wir sind dann aber wieder zum Hauptstrom da habe ich noch einen kleinen Zander von 45 cm Landen können. 17 Uhr haben wir dann mit Spinnfischen aufgehört und wollten mit Tauwurm auf Quappe. So wie ich vorher gelesen hatte fängt man die Quappen im Hauptstrom ich habe es mit 120 Gramm probiert die Strömung war so stark das es gar nicht runter kamm, dann habe ich es mit 220 Gramm probiert kamm runter ist aber nicht liegen geblieben. Wir haben dann mit 120 Gramm die Ruten an der strömungskannte abgelegt. 15 Mintuen später hatte ich ein biss es war leider keine Quappe sondern ein 15cm großer Kaulbarsch. Die nächsten Stunden ist dann nichts passiert um 19.15Uhr nochmal ein Biss und meine erste Quappe war gelandet 30 cm ich hatte dannn noch 2 gefangen 15 und 20 cm groß. Habe alle Fische wieder zurückgesetzt es war echt ein super Angeltag werde ich bestimmt wieder mal machen. Nur auf Quappen aber wahrscheinlich nicht weil die Fische sind mir zu klein.


----------



## Deman (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

ich wollte es auch ma auf quappen probieren in hamburg war bis jetzt einma los aber erfolglos
deswegen wollte ich fragen ob einer weis wo man in hamburg gut auf quappe gehen kann?


----------



## heuki1983 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi all..

Lohnt es sich in der Elbe auf Quappen zu angeln ??

Gruß


----------



## börnie (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Sledge schrieb:


> Petri Udo#h!
> 
> War ja irgendwie schon klar, "ich versuch´s mal auf Wels"--beim 1. Versuch gefangen
> "ich geh mal auf Quappe"--ohne Worte--:q
> ...




mensch sledge,

alter zander-killer...:vik:
schön von dir zu hören...komm--- hast PN !
________

*Petri an alle Quappen-Fänger !
Bis bald
#h
Börnie*




_


----------



## Fisherman1990 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin 


so mal nen kleinr kurzbericht ,ich war samstag sonntag und heute los, alles im allem sehr bescheiden .
Da ich denke das dass wetter viel zu milde für die quappen ist und die nicht so richtig in beißlaune sind aber es kann nur besser werden . Mal gucken das wetter muss jetzt mal wieder ein bisschen umschlagen . 

Werde dann wieder berichten


----------



## tyirian (2. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war am Freitag und konnte eine Untermaßige (28cm) auf Tauwurm erwischen. War aber auch nur ca. 2 Stunden nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit angeln.

Wollte eigentlich auch mit KöFi fischen, allerdings konnte ich unterm Tag keinen einzigen fangen.......

Wenn das Wetter diese Woche so bleibt wie heute dann könnte eventuell noch mehr gehen.....


----------



## Brikz83 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Also bei uns isses im Moment noch deutlich zu warm. war mit nem Kollegen am Samstagnacht unterwegs auf Zander und Quappe...mit Köfi und Wurm aber es ging nix. #t Ein Blick auf Thermometer machte dann auch alles klar 9°C mitten im nirgendwo mitten in der Nacht, da kann man ja noch ehr mit Aalen rechnen.


----------



## anbeisser (4. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Moin männer`s,|wavey:
> 
> weiß jemand von euch ob es in der Peene Quappen gibt?
> 
> ...




Obs Quappen in der Peene gibt,muss man ausprobieren.

Die Quappe liebt Brücken,Schleusen,Wehre ,Sperrwerke mit Steinschüttungen wie an Kanälen oder Buhnen als Deckung.
Wichtig ist auch kiesiger Untergrund und kaltes Wasser oder selbst sommerliches trübes Hochwasser.
Wenn die Peene nicht zu schlammig ist,dürfte es auch dort Quappen an den genannten Stellen geben.
Als Köder : Köderfischfetzen,deutsche Rot oder Tauwürmer,Maden und Bienenmaden.
Mein Favorit sind die selbstgesuchten Rotwürmer vom Misthaufen oder lehmigem Boden an Deichen.
Ich bevorzuge langschenklige Aalhaken Gr.4 an dünndrähtigen hochwertigen  Stahlvorfächern (ca 50cm von Drennan)dann bekommt man Diese,weil die Quappe meist tiefer schluckt, bei untermaßigen Fischen leichter entfernt und die Zerbeissgefahr bei Räubern wie Hecht oder der Plage Wollhandkrabben ist grossteils auch gebannt.
Bei Steinschüttungen empfehle ich wegen der Hängergefahr Tiroler Hölzel.

www.anglernetz.de/fische/Aalquappe__Quappe__Rutte_8.html


Quappe Heil an die Peene
der Quappen-Beisser vom Aland


----------



## börnie (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,


bin gestern noch mal spontan hier um die Ecke an einen kleinen Fluss - auf einen Sprung ans Wasser. 
War eigentlich schon viel zu spät und ich musste im dunkeln aufbauen.
Leider konnte ich auch nur noch 5 Köfis ergattern...

Die Quappen waren recht emsig.
Die Erste ist mir gegen19.30 beim Versuch sie rauszuheben wieder abgefallen und weg war sie. Sie hatte den Haken in den Köfi gedreht und so konnte er nicht fassen.
In der Stunde danach habe ich 3 erwischt. Alle zwischen gut 30 bis knapp unter 40cm. Also ...noch immer Kindergarten.

Gegen 21°° hat sich dann auch noch eine mit max. 25cm an meinem letzten Köfi vergriffen...#d
Einen guten Biss habe ich noch verpennt...dann waren die Köder leider ausverkauft....
Da wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen.
2 habe ich mitgenommen (tief geschluckt) - 2 schwimmen wieder.

Also : Ich warte immer noch auf die Großen. Ich habe auch schon eine Idee - wo ich sie (vielleicht) finde...


Viel Grüße
Börnie


----------



## Sledge (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Udo, 
na wenigstens fängst du schon Quappen#6!
Ist wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis du die Großen erwischt.
Hier geht im Moment recht wenig, und von Quappen noch keine Spur.
Es soll aber jetzt kälter werden, vielleicht klappt´s ja dann#c!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Fisherman1990 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Mensch dickes petri udo 

und ich saß gestern abend langweilend vorm pc und keiner wollte mit mir mit zum quappenangeln . Erst wollte ich dich noch anrufen aber habe es doch dann gelassen . |uhoh:|uhoh:Naja hätte ich mal machen sollen  . 

Meister wie siehts bei dir nächste woche aus , 

LG


----------



## ado (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab mal ne kurze Frage, hab nen Fluss, der relativ viel Strömung hat und angeblich auch Quappen beherbergen soll. Sporadische Fänge soll es gegeben haben. 
Wann ist die beste Tageszeit um Quappen zu fangen? Mittlerweilen wirds ja schon um 17Uhr dunkel, wie ist eure Erfahrung? Beißen die Gesellen dann schon direkt nach einbruch der Dunkelheit oder erst ab 20Uhr oder so?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Brummel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Nabend an alle Quappenfreunde#h,

war angesichts des immer noch recht hohen Wasserstandes der Oder dieses Jahr noch nicht auf Quappe los, werde aber nächste Woche mal probieren.
Aber wenn es mit den Süßwasser-Dorschen in der Oder so weitergeht wie es in den letzten Jahren war hat es glaub ich wenig Sinn. Es scheint wirklich nur noch "Quappenlarven" von bis zu 30cm zu geben, richtig gute sind mir die letzten Jahre nicht mehr begegnet.
Trotzdem, hoffen wir mal das Beste für dieses Jahr, und so eine kalte Nacht am Fluß hat ja auch was#6.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Hannes94 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den Großmäulern:q:q

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Fängen in der Warnow aus? Lohnt es sich schon los zu gehen, oder ist es noch zu warm?
Ich werde Freitag auch mal losstiefeln, .... wenn ich noch 'n paar KöFi's erwische.:q

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## Fisherman1990 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



ado schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage, hab nen Fluss, der relativ viel Strömung hat und angeblich auch Quappen beherbergen soll. Sporadische Fänge soll es gegeben haben.
> Wann ist die beste Tageszeit um Quappen zu fangen? Mittlerweilen wirds ja schon um 17Uhr dunkel, wie ist eure Erfahrung? Beißen die Gesellen dann schon direkt nach einbruch der Dunkelheit oder erst ab 20Uhr oder so?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten.




moin 

also ich fahre immer so zum dunkel werden zum angeln denn ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das die quappen eine std nach sonnenuntergang beißen .


So komme auch gerade wieder vom angeln 
lief relativ gut 2 quappen eine hat mein kumpel und eine habe ich , beide ca 35cm .Die eine bis um kurz nach 18uhr und die 2te um kurz nach 19uhr . 


http://img201.*ih.us/img201/8020/07112010295.jpg

http://img829.*ih.us/img829/8157/07112010292.jpg


----------



## Hannes94 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den beiden ... Die zweite Quappe ist echt schön 
Wodrauf haben die denn gebissen? Tauwurm oder KöFi?

Mfg Hannes


----------



## börnie (7. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Fisherman !

tja...dann waren wir heute wohl beide am wasser...

habe ´ne gute und ´ne schlechte nachricht.

zuerst die schlechte : der sommer ist vorbei !..ha ha..

hier draußen wars nicht nur nebelig, sondern auch saukalt ! bereits um 8°° das erste mal der bissanzeiger eingefroren !!!





tzzz....

jedesmal eiskratzen wenn man mal nach den ruten gesehen hat  :






und jetzt die gute nachricht : die quappen hatten das wetter zum fressen gern.
gebracht hat der abend zwei gute - aber versemmelte bisse.
2 quappen etwas über 30 cm - die wieder unterwegs sind und auch eine bessere....





...mit gut 40cm und starker tiger-färbung ...





ich habe die richtig großen zwar noch nicht gefunden - bin aber schon ein stückchen weiter gekommen.
um halb 9 habe ich eingepackt...hat auch nix mehr gebissen.

nico - hast PN...

gruss
börnie


----------



## ado (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@Fischerman:
Super danke, also muss ich nicht speziell bis irgendwann mitten in der Nacht warten, sondern kanns schon mit Einbruch der Dämmerung versuchen. 

Was sollte ich denn für Stellen suchen, wenn ich Quappen fangen will? Gumpen oder eher strömende Ecken? Hätte beides im Angebot? Sind Ecken mit vielen Hindernissen besser als hindernisfreier Grund? Eher Steine oder Geäst? 

Sry bin da einfach blutiger Anfänger was Quappen angeht.


----------



## Koalano1 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Udo!
Freut mich, dass es wenigstens bei dir mit den Quappen läuft *salz-in-die-Wunde-streu*#6
Schade, dass ich hier diese schönen Fischchen nicht beangeln kann/darf...
Grüße aus dem frostfreiem Münsterland
Koala#h


----------



## Michl1086 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Sersn Leute,

öhhm, irgendwie ist zwar altbekannt, dass Quappen besser beissen, je kälter es ist, aber zwei Kollegen und ich konnten bereits Anfang August, bei nächtlichen Aal-Ansitzen mit Tauwurm und kleinen KöFis ca. 25 Quappen als "Beifang" in unserem Flüsschen "Pfreimd" landen... von Mini-Quappen um die 20cm bis zu zwei echten Keulen um die 65cm waren alle Größen dabei... *freu

Nichts destotrotz werd' ich jetzt auch bald gezielt auf Quappenfang gehn... hehehe ;-D

Petri zu euren Fängen!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



ado schrieb:


> @Fischerman:
> Super danke, also muss ich nicht speziell bis irgendwann mitten in der Nacht warten, sondern kanns schon mit Einbruch der Dämmerung versuchen.
> 
> Was sollte ich denn für Stellen suchen, wenn ich Quappen fangen will? Gumpen oder eher strömende Ecken? Hätte beides im Angebot? Sind Ecken mit vielen Hindernissen besser als hindernisfreier Grund? Eher Steine oder Geäst?
> ...




Moin 

also da wo ich sie beangeln hast du steinigen grund und damals wurde da ausgebaggert , bin da mal mitn boot langgefahren und unter wasser sieht es aus wie eine hügellandschaft  , sprich es sind auch gumpen vorhanden . Und natürlich strömende ecken da ist auch bsonders gut . 

@ börnie


auch dir ein dickes petri mein bester #6#6 .:vik:
Wat wie sommer ist vorbei ich wollte nochmal ne runde schwimmen gehn . *lachmichweg* ne quatsch aber gestern war es frostig kalt ohne thermohose wär bei mir nix gegangen . Die quappen sind ja mal geil :l:l:k.


----------



## börnie (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Petri Udo!
> Freut mich, dass es wenigstens bei dir mit den Quappen läuft *salz-in-die-Wunde-streu*#6
> Koala#h



...damit kannste mich ja so garnicht mit meinen ..
welche wunden ?
warte mal ab - nächsten sommer ...
alter karpfenschänder !:q

@brummel
siehts bei Euch an der Oder wirklich so schlecht aus ? Ich dachte immer gerade an Oder & Co. geht noch richtig was ?! Schade...

Mal eine Frage an die Spezis :

- Quappen sind ja sehr lichtscheu. Wo verstecken sie sich tagsüber, wenn keine Steinpackung da ist und auch keine Seerosen o. überhängende Bäume etc. ? 

#hbörnie


----------



## Brummel (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Nabend börnie,

so schlecht wars jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren, war kaum mal eine dabei die nach dem Braten noch in der Pfanne zu sehen gewesen wäre:q.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hab ich letzte Saison nur eine um die 50cm mitgenommen.
Aber ich hoffe ja jedes Jahr aufs neue daß es mal wieder ein "gutes Quappenjahr" wird, kommendes WE will ichs das erste Mal probieren, mal sehen was so läuft #6.
Na denn, Petri für alle Quappenangler,

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Komme gerade vom angeln wieder .

Zuerst war es arschkalt gewesen weil der wind aus südost . Da biss denn die erste quappe .Dann legte der sich und naja man hätte sich denken können das die quappen denn nicht mehr wollen . 

http://img573.*ih.us/img573/8036/08112010296.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ja ihr seht richtig , die quappe hat einen kleinen glasaal ausgespuckt , habe echt nicht schlecht geguckt. Ich denke mal die kleinen aale tummeln sich in den steinen rum . 
Gemessen hab ich die quappe noch nicht aber morgen weiß ich mehr , schätzen würde ich sie auf jeden fall übr 30cm .


----------



## börnie (9. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

...Petri Fisherman !!

Jetzt weißte auch, warum ich neuerdings Quappen jage...
Mit Glück fängt man Aale und Quappen...mit nur einem Köder...:q

Der arme Baby-Aal...und die böse Raubquappe...lass dir das Vieh schmecken...


@brummel 
na dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg nächstes WE.


----------



## Felipe95 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo alle zusammen und Petri an die Fänger !

Ich werd am Donnerstag meinen ersten ansitz starten, weil ich am donnerstag erst mein fahrrad wiederbekomme (reparatur)  Leider lohnt es sich bei uns erst garnicht mit der stippe auf KöFi loszugehen deshalb muss der tauwurm dran glauben. Hab mir als Stelle im MLK nen übergang von spundwand zur steinpackung ausgesucht, hoffe es klappt ... nachts friert es ja mitlerweile richtig so das man schon die autoscheiben freikratzen muss 

MfG Felix


----------



## börnie (10. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin moin....

heute waren Quappe Nummer 10, 11 und 12 dieser Saison fällig.

Leider musste ich bis halb 6 arbeiten und wegen der ollen Winterzeitumstellung war es dann schon 100% düster. Also schnell die Klamotten ins Auto geworfen und ans Wasser. Habs ja nicht weit - und um kurz vor 6 lagen alle 3 Pinne mit Köfis bestückt im See.
Gegen kurz nach 6 der erste Biss. Quappe um die 30cm.
10 Min. später ...biiib...bib..biiiiiiiiiiib....Biss Nummer 2. Quappe knapp 40cm.
Dann tat sich ´ne halbe Stunde nichts, bevor Quappe Nummer 3 gebissen hat. Alle Quappis haben recht stürmisch gebissen und gleich einige Meter von der Rolle gerissen.
Kennt Ihr das Geräusch, wenn man das Rädchen vom Bissanzeiger rappeln hört ?!:vik:
Danach tat sich absolut nichts mehr...kein einziger Zupfer. 
Es ist auch deutlich wärmer geworden. Kein Wind und leichter Regen. Fast angenehmes Aal-Angelwetter...

Viele Grüße
Börnie





...ach ja : und diese Kollegen sind auch noch unterwegs ! Ich hasse sie !!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



börnie schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> 
> heute waren Quappe Nummer 10, 11 und 12 dieser Saison fällig.
> 
> ...





erstmal ein dickes petri . 

Hmm das ja richtig komisch ich war heute los und es tat sich bis auf einen biss nix und da hing noch ne untermaßige quappe dranne #d. Die schwimmt natürlich wieder aber da sieht man mal das der börnie  (wohnt luftlinie 20km weit entfernt ) angelt sozusagen an der gleichen wasserstraße und fängt natürlich klasse so unterschiedlich ist es manchmal . Nochmal ein dickes petri 
:vik::vik:


----------



## börnie (10. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke Fisherman

aber das war sicher nur Glück...

nach 18.30 eine fast gespenstische Stille. Nichts mehr ! Nicht mal ein kurzer Anfasser...kein Zupfer ...nix. Totenstille.
Hab noch frische Köfis geködert...aber ohne Erfolg.



Bis bald !


----------



## Frosch38 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Na Jungens Petri das läuft ja gut bei euch.


----------



## Felipe95 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo und petri an die Fänger !!!

ich war heute von 17 bis 19 uhr am MLK es war verdammt kalt und extrem windig mit nieselregen ... wegen dem starken wind habe ich das angeln auch so früh abgebrochen weil u.a. die ruten kaum noch in den ständern gehalten haben ...
Es war mein erster Quappenansitz überhaupt, ich habe an einem übergang von der Spundwand zur steinpackung geangelt und die Grundmontage versucht immer so an die Kante zu werfen wo die Steinpackung unterwasser aufhört.
Als Köder dienten mir Tauwürmer aber gefangen habe ich nichts ... wahrscheinlich war die stelle auch etwas schlecht gewählt, weil es an der Stelle nie richtig dunkel geworden ist,weil stadt und straße zu nah waren ... beim nächsten mal suche ich mir ne andere Stelle aus.
Hättet ihr vieleicht noch ein paar Tipps für mich, evtl ja sogar speziell zum Quappenangeln im MLK ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Fisherman1990 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin komme gerade vom quappenangeln wieder .

Heute war echt der geilste tag , denn zum einem stand der wind heute auf unserer stelle und zum anderen war es richtiges sauwetter . Aber die quappen bissen wie verrückt naja ok mal eher so gesagt sie waren in beißlaune . 
Um 17uhr hatten wir unsere ruten drinne und um 17.20 uhr kam der erste biss bei meinem kumpel und er zog die erste quappe raus . geschätze 28cm hatte sie ging auch gleich wieder baden . Einige minuten später kam der nächste biss diesmal bei mir , die quappe hatte auch so in etwa das maß und schimmt auch wieder . 
Nach 19uhr beschlossen wir die angeln wieder nachzugucken und bei meinem kumpel hingen die nächsten quappen dranne .  Dieses mal waren es  2 maßige beide ü30cm.Ich guckte meine angeln auch nach und hatte nen winzling dranne . 
Dann um 19.30 uhr bekamm ich einen schönen biss , ich haute an und dachte ich wär fest ,aber dann bekam ich ihn frei und an der anderen seite zappelte es ganz gewaltig . Mein kumpel kescherte die und wir staunten nicht schlecht eine 40cm quappe und dick und rund . So eine dicke quappe habe ich noch nie gesehn gehabt . Alles in allem hat der wind uns einen schönen angeltag beschert . http://img826.*ih.us/img826/2425/11112010299.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/8715/11112010298.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us



http://img602.*ih.us/img602/5282/11112010297.jpg
Achso und für alle das sind meine köder, nehme auch plötze in dem fall sind es aber kleine güstern . 


LG


----------



## Brikz83 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Mönsch wat`n Moppel sieht ja schon fast aus wie`n Dorsch mit der Murmel

dickes Petri :m


----------



## Johnny1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Gibts am rhein auch gute quappenbestände?
Konnte dazu leider nich viel finden.


----------



## börnie (12. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Fisherman !

Das hört sich doch mal nicht übel an...

Leider hat es bei mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht gepasst. Auch heute wollte ich ansich los...bin aber nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen. 

Schaun wir mal....hab da noch einiges vor.

@felix K.

was ich dir schon mal raten möchte : meide das licht ! je dunkler desto besser. wenn du schreibst, dass bei dir lampen u. leuchten aufs wasser deiner angelstelle scheinen würden ich sagen, die stelle ist nicht der hit.
kalt und nieselregen ist gut. gerne auch wind....also so richtig ungemütlich.

gruss
börnie


----------



## Felipe95 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Jo wie geschrieben die stelle war blöd gewählt, hätte nicht gedacht, das die so stark beleuchtet ist und komischerweise hat die ab ca. 18  uhr die ganze zeit so ne mega krelle leuchte von einem haus in der nähe auf meine stelle geleuchet so das ich nochnicht einmal knicklichter hätte in meine ü-eier reinmachen müsste, die mir als bissanzeiger dienen sollten.

Morgen müsste dann ja eigl top Wetter sein zum Quappenangeln ... werde morgen mit nem kumpel nochmal los an eine andere Stelle die auf jedenfall dunkel ist ^^ Morgen recht starker Wind,leichter Regen und recht kalt naja ma gucken ... vielen dank für deine Antwort !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Fisherman1990 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Jo wie geschrieben die stelle war blöd gewählt, hätte nicht gedacht, das die so stark beleuchtet ist und komischerweise hat die ab ca. 18  uhr die ganze zeit so ne mega krelle leuchte von einem haus in der nähe auf meine stelle geleuchet so das ich nochnicht einmal knicklichter hätte in meine ü-eier reinmachen müsste, die mir als bissanzeiger dienen sollten.
> 
> Morgen müsste dann ja eigl top Wetter sein zum Quappenangeln ... werde morgen mit nem kumpel nochmal los an eine andere Stelle die auf jedenfall dunkel ist ^^ Morgen recht starker Wind,leichter Regen und recht kalt naja ma gucken ... vielen dank für deine Antwort !
> 
> Gruß Felix




Moin da gebe ich börnie recht . 
Und stelle es dir mal morgen  nicht so einfach vor,  denn wenn du keine bewölkung hast dann haste ne a-karte da es jetzt auf die vollmondphase zugeht . Ich habe nämlcih gerade wieder die bestätigung bekommen . Denn es waren die gleichen bedingungen wie gestern , außer das es sternenklar war und der halbmond mich anlächelte . Eigtl. hätte ich auch einpacken können da nix lief . 

@ börnie 
Erstmal danke fürs petri, 
na mensch das ist ja ärgerlich das du so viel zu tun hattest . 
Ich denke ich habe die passende stelle gefunden für unsere großen  quappen. Alles andere per pn .  

LG


----------



## anbeisser (13. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Johnny !

Hab zwar noch nie im Rhein geangelt aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das es im Rhein ganz sicher Aalquappen gibt.
Versuche wenn möglich dicht an den Buhnen (als Blei wegen der Hängergefahr Tiroler Hölzel nehmen) zu angeln.
Dort findet die Quappe Versteckmöglichkeiten.
Du kannst wenn gegeben auch an Altarmen oder Nebenflüssen angeln.Dort sind Stellen mit Brücken,Schleusen oder Wehranlagen erfolgversprechend.
Da die Quappen sich jetzt zur Laichwanderung flussaufwärts in kleine Bäche und Gräben aufmachen,sammeln Sie sich oft an Wehren und Staue.
Ich,hier oben im 3-Ländereck,S.Anhalt,Nieders,Brandenburg fische an besagten Stellen der Elbe bzw. an einem Zufluss ,dem Aland immer an einem Sperrwerk.
Fange dort fast nur,unterm oder 2 m vor bzw. hinter dem Sperrwerk.
(Schade das es schon wieder geöffnet ist)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22715985

Petri Heil an den Rhein von der Elbe
A.


----------



## börnie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Tagchen...

gestern erstmal die Bolorute ausgemottet und Köfis für die nächsten Einsätze gestippt. Die Fische werden dann portionsweise eingefroren.






Dann bin ich los um mal zu gucken, was die Quappen machen. Leider sehr starke Strömung, Südwind und zwischendurch auch noch Mond. 
Es war also bescheiden ! Eine kleine um die unter 30cm hat sich kurz blicken lassen - sonst tote Hose...

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## börnie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

....tzzzz...nix los hier ? :q
dann muss ich wohl mal wieder ran ?!


heute mal ´ne neue stelle ausprobiert.
sieht gut aus oder ?





ansich hätte ich mir besser auf´m sofa den rücken krabbeln lassen sollen....
für quappen war das wetter in jedem fall ein griff ins klo. 
17°, milder wind aus südlichen richtungen und warmer nieselregen mit teilzeit-mond.  also bikini-wetter für karpfenangler (gel @koalano:q).
bin denn mal trotzdem losgestiefelt.... man kanns ja nicht lassen.
gegen 19°°  dann der einzige biss  = 35er azubi-quappe. musste ich mitnehmen, weil blöde gehakt. 1 weiterer biss ...sonst ebbe...





da meine arme von den vielen drills mit den kapitalen-xxl-quappen (|gr::q) total erschöpft sind, mache ich jetzt erstmal ´n woche pause...um mich zu regenerieren...:q

viele grüße
börnie


----------



## Koalano1 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri mein Guter!!
Mann ey, ich will auch so gerne mal auf die Viehcher fischen...
Nee du, 17° ist mir auch noch nen bisschen zu frisch, denn dank Zeltheizung hab ich es immer so muckelige 22°#6
Spaß beiseite, hier ist es auch sehr milde in den letzten Tagen. Aber nun sollen die Temps wieder runter gehen und es auch erstmal trocken bleiben.
Noch mehr hätten Werse und Co. auch nicht vertragen, denn die haben so schon alles überflutet.
Machet jut und bis die Tage
Koala#h


----------



## hanibalkevla (17. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

hey leute,

sagt mal wo fangt ihr denn noch köderfische??? 

ik bekomm keine mehr gestippt wa.

gruß schmidti


----------



## börnie (17. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Koala !

Hab schon gehört das "daheim" alles ziemlich viel Wasser hat. Das ist hier ein bisschen Rätzelhaft. Es kann den ganzen Tag (wie vor kurzem) meimeln wie aus Eimern, aber Elde und Co. zeigen kaum Wirkung. Im Moment ist sogar weniger (!!) Wasser drin als im Sommer. |bigeyes|bigeyes

@schmidti 	
An den Haken springen tun die Köfis einem auch nicht mehr...
Musste letztes Weekend ganz schön tricksen. 
Werde die Tage nochmal los um meinen vorrat etwas aufzubessern....

Mal ne Frage : Rauben Quappen in einem ca. 3 m. tiefem Gewässer auch an der Oberfläche ??
Weiß das jemand und hat sowas schon mal erlebt ?


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



börnie schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage : Rauben Quappen in einem ca. 3 m. tiefem Gewässer auch an der Oberfläche ??
> Weiß das jemand und hat sowas schon mal erlebt ?


 
Also meiner Erfahrung nach tun Quappen das nicht. Sie kleben nun nicht unbedingt am Boden, aber mehr als 10- 20 cm würde ich den Köder nicht vom Grund anbieten, wenn das denn wegen Hängern nötig ist.


----------



## hanibalkevla (18. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

hey leutzzz,

@koala denn erzähl mir doch mal wie du trickst 

kann ik nicht auch kleine goldfische als köder nehmen für quappe???
die würden mir nur 50 cent das stück kosten.
Ein kollege nimmt die immer für hecht.

gruß schmidti


----------



## gründler (18. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin

@Börnie

Ob Quappen auch im Mittelwasser Oberfläche rauben = Ja,nur kommt das auf das Gewässer an,in Talsperren Seen...tun sie dieses sehr oft,beim Zocken sowie beim Hechtangeln im Mittelwasser werden immer wieder Quappen gefangen.

Im Fluss ist dieses eher selten zu beobachten was wohl mit Strömung...zusammenhängen muss,aber in stehenden Gewässern rauben sie in allen Wasserschichten,nur wird die grundregion bevorzugt.

lg


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Leute,
bin totaler Neuling was Quappen angeht!
Wolle ma fragen, ob jemand von euch weis, wie es mit Quappen im Main aussieht(Umgebung Schweinfurt!)?
Hab von nem Fischer schon gehört, dass er schon mal welche in Reusen gefangen hat.
Da ich wie schon erwähnt noch nie vorher auf diese Fische geangelt habe, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt?
Habe gedacht, dass ich dafür meine beiden Brandungsruten und große Stationärrollen mit geflochtener Schnur nehme.
Welche Montagen fischt ihr?
Welche Köder+Ködergrößen verwendet ihr?
Wo+wie würdet ihr eure Köder in einem Fluss wie dem Main anbieten?

Bitte um eure Hilfe, da ich wirklich noch nie auf Quappen gefischt habe!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Fisherman1990 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



börnie schrieb:


> Hi Koala !
> 
> Hab schon gehört das "daheim" alles ziemlich viel Wasser hat. Das ist hier ein bisschen Rätzelhaft. Es kann den ganzen Tag (wie vor kurzem) meimeln wie aus Eimern, aber Elde und Co. zeigen kaum Wirkung. Im Moment ist sogar weniger (!!) Wasser drin als im Sommer. |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...




Moin 
also ich habe schon viel gelesen und auch gehört  das die quappen an der oberfläche jagen . Auch da wo wir immer angeln udo ,da habe ich es auch schon recht oft platschen hören , war kein plötz oder sonstiges denn das hört sich anders an , war eher dumpferklingend .darum bilde ich mir ein, das es quappen sind .  
So noch eine woche dann wird wieder angegriffen , mir kribbeln die finger ^^ . 

LG


----------



## börnie (18. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

...danke für die postings vemesser, gründler und @fisherman#6!

ich frage nach weil ich 1-2 stellen gefunden habe... da tut sich nachts seltsames. 
es "klatscht" dort regelrecht an der oberfläche. das nicht nur hier und da mal, sondern ununterbrochen. es springen ständig ganze schwärme an kleinfischen aus dem wasser. 
zander gibts dort nicht.
hecht quasi nur selten - und die jagen anders.
barsche nur in xss - größe. 
was jagt denn da den ganzen abend um diese jahreszeit ? 
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die fische  bei den temperaturen nur aus lust und laune derart an der oberfläche (und darüber) rumturnen ?!
ich hab den verdacht, dass die quappen dort intensiv direkt an der oberfläche rauben. 
wir angeln platt und tot auf dem grund und die burschen nehmen ihre nahrung ganz anders auf ?!
könnte sein oder ?
ich werde das bei gelegenheit mal antesten - auch wenn es in die hose geht und ich als schneider nach hause fahre....

viele grüße
börnie


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



börnie schrieb:


> was jagt denn da den ganzen abend um diese jahreszeit ?



In der Havel habe ich das auch erlebt. Ein Köderfisch führte bei mir zu meinem bisher größten Rapfen, einem echten XXL-Tier (93cm), gefangen Mitte Dezember, bei klirrendem Frost und Dunkelheit auf eine (damals noch erlaubte) lebende Plötze in ca. 1m Tiefe über 4m Wassertiefe unterhalb eines Wehres am Rand der Hauptströmung.

Ein Kumpel hat auf diese Weise einen Wels erwischt, 1,07m glaub ich hatte der. 

Gibt es eine dieser Arten bei Euch? Um welchen Fluss handelt es sich?


----------



## alex30121 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

War letztes WE mal an der Oder von 17Uhr bis Mitternacht und hatte einige Bisse auf Fetzen,aber auf Wurm ging garnichts.
Ergebnis waren 3 Quappen von 38cm,35cm und 31cm also nichts berauschendes aber immer hin haben sie Beisslaune.
Auch wenn es nur kleine waren die natürlich wieder schwimmen,waren die Bisse knallhart....
Gruß Alex aus Frankfurt/Oder


----------



## Felipe95 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo alle zusammen,

konnte gestern meine ersten 2 Quappen im MLK fangen !

Leider beide untermaßig, hatten beide ca 30cm, aber für mich trotzdem ein erfolgreicher abend weil es meine ersten überhaupt waren 

Ich hatte 3 Ruten ausgelegt: 1 mit Tauwurm, 1 mit ner kleinen Güster von etwa 5cm und 1 mit ner relativ großen Plötze von etwa 12cm. Den ersten viel versprechenden Biss bekam ich auf die rute mit der größeren Plötze, natürlich dachte ich da eher an einen Zander, aber da die schnur nicht ablief aber die pose trotzdem komplett verschwunden war wunderte michg das schon stark. Ein bisl. wartete ich dann noch und dann konnte ich meine erste Quappe landen , der KöFi war nicht mehr zu sehen. Die 2. Quappe fing ich auf die Rute mit der kleinen Güster die Pose blieb auf der Stelle stehen ging nur manchmal 5cm hoch und wieder runter. Nach einer Weile entschied ich mich dann neu auszuwerfen und die 2. Quappe kahm an Land ^^ Um 21 Uhr hab ich dann schon zusammen kepackt und war voll zufrieden, da ich meine ersten Quappen gefangen habe auch wenn sie untermaßig waren 

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/5356/dsc00477hy.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/3355/dsc00476bf.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

hatte die bilder eigl gedreht aber imgage shack will die irgendwie nicht so hochladen >.<

Gruß Felix


----------



## Fisherman1990 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin

Na mensch felix ein dickes ptri zu den ersten quappen . 
Wundert mich schon das du bei  vollmond welche bekommst  , aber villeicht war gestern schön bedeckt .Bei mir gehts erst donnerstag wieder los :m.


----------



## Felipe95 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja, mir ist erst als es richtig dunkel war aufgefallen das überhaupt vollmond war ... erst war es auch richtig bedeckt aber so gegen 18 uhr war dann keine Wolke mehr am Himmel zu sehen und es war dementsprechend auch ziemlich hell aber wie du siehst hab ich meine Quappen trotzdem gekrigt


----------



## hanibalkevla (21. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

moin angelfreunde,

also ich komme grad von der oder wieder hab nachtgeangelt.
war ca 24 stunden an der oder.
also quappen kannst momentan total vergessen da. hab 2 stück auf tauwurm gefangen natürlich unter 30 cm.
dafür ein fetten blei bekommen lol.
auf köfi hat nichts gebissen in richtung quappe.
mein nachbar hat auch  nur ne quappe unter 30 bekommen.
ik werd nächstes we wieder das beste geben euch viel glück und ein dickes petri.
grüße aus schwedt

schmidti


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Leute#h

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger!#6

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe!(siehe letztes Posting hier im Threat!)
Brauch dringend Hilfe!!!
Will auch mal meine erste Quappe fangen#a, auch wenn untermaßig sein sollte, würde ich mich riesig über so einen Erfolg freuen!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## gründler (22. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin




Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bin totaler Neuling was Quappen angeht!
> Wolle ma fragen, ob jemand von euch weis, wie es mit Quappen im Main aussieht(Umgebung Schweinfurt!)?
> Hab von nem Fischer schon gehört, dass er schon mal welche in Reusen gefangen hat.
> ...


 
Ansonsten testen testen testen und mal hier mal da hingegehen,hat bis 23-24Uhr nix gebissen ziehen sie nicht,kannste getrost einpacken,meisten Bisse kommen gegen 18-23Uhr dann ist meist Schluß,selten das es gegen spät Nachts bis morgens besser wird.

Quappen beissen meistens Vorsichtig so das jeder biß angeschlagen werden muss,gibt auch tage wo sie reinhauen aber meistens eher Zackhafte rucke-ruckeln in der Spitze,ruckelt es haue ich sofort an entweder hängt oder nicht.

Muss man aber sehen selber testen.......kommt auch auf Gewässer an sowie die Laune der Quappen.....usw.

So hoffe konnte das Wichtigste weitergeben wie das hier bei uns im Norden so gängig ist.

Ps:Mal so nebnbei:
Nach dem Krieg wurden Schweine mit Quappen gefüttert soviele Quappen gab es damals in flüssen,man konnte um 1950 bis zu 300 Quappen pro Abend mit der Angel fangen. 

lg


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@Gründler
Danke!!!

gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## orange (24. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Kollegen,

war einer von euch schon mal im Tollensefluß bei Neubrandenburg erfolgreich auf Quappen unterwegs? Man sagt ja den Quappen nach das sie sandigen/kiesigen grund bevorzugen, in diesem Bereich ist der Fluß ja überwiegend schlammig. Danke für eure Antworten, schon im vorraus.
lieben gruß tom


----------



## börnie (24. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Nachträgliches Petri an alle Quappen-Bezwinger !
Besonders Dir @Felix...

Ist ja so richtig schweinekalt geworden und ich bin ja eher so ein warmwasser-aal-fanatiker...
ich werde mich die tage aber trotzdem mal in den schneesturm schmeißen und die quappenfront angereifen.
mal gucken was geht...

gruss
börnie


----------



## Felipe95 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Vielen Dank 

Gestern abend war ich auch nochmal los aber nur bis 20 uhr etwa, weil ich ja am nächsten  tag auch wieder zur schule muss ... konnte diesmal 1 Quappe auf Tauwurm fangen.

Auf einer Rute hatte ich eine kl. Plötze dran die so etwa 7cm lang war und ich hatte ununterbrochen bisse auf die rute, gleich nach dem auswerfen schon... meistens war es so das die pose immer wieder hoch,runter,hoch,runter ein bisl gewandert und dann wieder nichts oder die pose war komplett weg aber die schnur lief nicht, ich habe trotzdem ne minute gewartet ca aber nach dem anschlag war nichts und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das das nicht die Strömung war, das hat mich voll frustriert.
Ein anderer Quappenangler der 20m neben mir saß meinte das das bestimmt ganz kleine Quappen waren.

Wollhandkrabben sind es mit sicherheit auch nicht weil man das dann am Fisch gesehen hätte. Auf Tauwurm hat sich bis auf die eine Quappe garnichts getan.

Würdet ihr auch kleine Quappen vermuten ?

Nächstes mal probier ichs einfach mal mit fischfetzen evtl können die die besser nehmen.

Bei der Quappe auf Tauwurm waren die bisse in etwa auch so wie oben beschrieben aber dort konnte ich halt schneller anschlagen wie als bei einem KöFi ...

Gruß Felix


----------



## Fisherman1990 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Gestern abend war ich auch nochmal los aber nur bis 20 uhr etwa, weil ich ja am nächsten  tag auch wieder zur schule muss ... konnte diesmal 1 Quappe auf Tauwurm fangen.
> 
> ...




moin also ich tippe auf was anderes kleine zander oder sonst. , denn ich hatt schon viele kleine quappen die ca 15cm waren und die haben sich den fast 10cm großen köfi hintergefiffen also die jungs sind gierig . 

So nachher geht dann wieder los mal gucken was geht .


----------



## tyirian (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Heute Abend gehts wieder los, hoffentlich lassen sich ein paar erwischen. 

Wetter erscheint mir recht gut zu sein.


----------



## Johnny1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Sind warmwasserläufe interessante spots?
Gibts hier auch jemanden der am rhein quappen fischt?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Sind warmwasserläufe interessante spots?


 
Ja, im Winter normalerweise schon.

Ich habe auch mal wieder ne Frage: Welche Tide bevorzugt ihr (also die, die wie ich am Gezeitenabhängigem Strom fischen)?
Zur Zeit haben wir gegen Abend hin immer HW, wollte eventuell dann morgen Abend nen Versuch starten|rolleyes


----------



## Harry84 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,

meint ihr es würde ein Versuch mit kleinen Stinten lohnen, auch wenn diese in dem Gewässer als natürliche Nahrung nicht vorkommen?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## börnie (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> So nachher geht dann wieder los mal gucken was geht .



Hi Fisherman

und ? wie wars ? 
sch...  Mond oder ?
In dem flachen Wasser sehen die Quapps bestimmt ihren eigenen Schatten. Mond beim angeln sollte man abschaffen...

Harry : Ich könnte mir schon gut vorstellen das die Quappis auf den Stint-Geruch stehen. Die stehen ja auch auf Seefisch obwohl es diesen in den Gewässern nicht gibt.
Tauwürmer krabbeln im Winter auch nicht im Wasser rum und trotzdem stehen die Burschen darauf.
Dennoch glaube ich, dass die normale Hauptnahrung immer noch der beste Köder ist, der dann auch unvorsichtig vernascht wird.

Probiers mit den Stinten mal aus und lass uns wissen was passiert ist.

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## Johnny1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Quappen mögen doch kälte, oder versteh ich das falsch?
Sind warmwassereinläufe wirklich was gutes für quappen?


----------



## u-see fischer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Quappen mögen doch kälte, oder versteh ich das falsch?
> Sind warmwassereinläufe wirklich was gutes für quappen?



Noch lieber mögen Quappen aber kleine Fische. 

Bin jetzt nicht der Quappenjäger, sind in NRW leider ganzjährig geschützt, kann mir aber vorstellen, das dort wo die kleinen Fische sich aufhalten, auch deren Jäger gerne sind.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin 

War gestern mitn kumpel wieder los . 
Um 17uhr waren die angeln im wasser . Ab 18.45uhr haben wir das erste mal nachgeguckt und da hingen auch schon die ersten 2 quappen dranne . Eine 28er und eine 35er. 
Dann um kurz vor 21uhr  das  2te mal nachgeguckt und da hingen noch mal 4quappen dranne . 2 mein kumpel und 3 ich . (28cm,2x30cm ,34cm ). Wir hatten insgesamt 6quappen.
Die eine quappe sah richtig komisch gezeichnet aus . Total grau . http://img221.*ih.us/img221/4758/25112010322.jpg


http://img818.*ih.us/img818/2411/25112010316.jpg

Ich war bis eben auch noch mal los aber heute lief es gar nicht und ich weiß  nicht warum denn die bedingungen waren optimal .


----------



## Felipe95 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi und Petri Heil 

@Fisherman1990:

War gestern abend auch los und auch wie du gesagt hast optimale bedingungen ... extrem kalt,schnee, ...

aber bis auf eine kleine Quappe von etwa 30cm garnichts

Nach den ersten 3 malen wo ich auf Quappe angesessen habe habe ich nun 4 Quappen fangen können aber bis jetzt waren noch alle untermaßig, hoffentlich wirds noch besser und ich bekomm dieses Jahr noch eine maßige Quappe ...
steht auf jedenfall noch auf meiner liste ! 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Sledge (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Fisherman!

Die, die so komisch gezeichnet ist (grau) , nennt man nicht Quappe, sondern Graupe:q:m

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ne war definitiv ne quappe  ^^ 


Hier mal noch einen quappenbericht für alle interessierten http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=7598&class=106


----------



## Frosch38 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Fisherman Wird ja immer besser bei dir. Schöne ausbeute dickes PETRI#6#6#6


----------



## Quick-Fish (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@Fisherman Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung von Quappenangeln, aber versteh ich das richtig dass du die immer Schlucken lässt? Wenn ja find ich das ne ziemlich sch*** Angelart....


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> @Fisherman Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung von Quappenangeln, aber versteh ich das richtig dass du die immer Schlucken lässt? Wenn ja find ich das ne ziemlich sch*** Angelart....



Ich lass nicht schlucken aber da die quappen zum einem recht gierig sind ,kann ich da nicht viel machen . Wenn ich gleich anhaue wo die quappe zuppt dann versaue ich den biss weil sie dann nicht richtig sitzt . Aber naja *kopfschüttel*........


----------



## Quick-Fish (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



> Ab 18.45uhr haben wir das erste mal nachgeguckt


das "nachgucken" verwirrt mich etwas, wart ihr denn nicht die ganze zeit an den Angeln?
Sry aber irgendwie beschäftigt mich das grad


----------



## Brummel (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Fisherman1990#h,

Petri zu Deinen Fängen der "Süßwasserdorsche", sind zwar keine Riesen aber immerhin:q.
War gestern abend auch mal kurz am Kanal, aber außer kalten Füßen und einem Kaulbarsch (der sich an einem Tauwurm vergangen hat der doppelt so groß war wie er selbst#d) gabs nix. 
Hoffe nur daß es noch ein paar Tage eisfrei bleibt, aber der Wetterbericht gibt da ja wenig Hoffnung|uhoh:.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> das "nachgucken" verwirrt mich etwas, wart ihr denn nicht die ganze zeit an den Angeln?
> Sry aber irgendwie beschäftigt mich das grad



na logisch bin ich an den angeln , aber manchmal bekommt man den biss nicht mit . Somit guck ich auch nur alle halbe std nach oder jede std damit ich nicht am ende des angelns eine kleine quappe von 20cm dranne habe .


----------



## börnie (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

`n abend die Herren !

Petri an die Quappenfänger !!

Ich komme quasi auch gerade vom Wasser...
brrrr....ganz schon winterlich hier oben !

Es war ziemlich durchwachsen. 
Aber Quappe 15 und 16 waren heute trotzdem fällig.

Zuerst Totenstille. 
Der riesige See wie ein glatter schwarzer Spiegel. 
Die erste Stunde der Dunkelheit tat sich absolut nichts. 
Dann ein / zwei vorsichtige _piep ..piep_ an der mittleren Rute. Brachte eine kleinere um die üblichen 30cm.
Dann tat sich erstmal nix mehr.
Ich wollte schon einpacken als der hintere Bissanzeiger loslegte. Der hörte dann auch nicht auf und als ich an der Rute ankam, lief immer noch Schnurr von der Rolle. Angeschlagen - und endlich mal ein richtig guter Widerstand am anderen Ende. Hab das Biest dann rangekurbelt und wollte sie rausschleifen (Kescher nat. 30m weit weg)...zack - da flog mir meine Montage um die Ohren und meine Quappe war weg. Schei...! Hab mich total geärgert !!!!:c Die war garantiert nicht schlecht...
Noch während ich die Montage entüddelte Biss auf der anderen Rute. Die Schnurr lief rasant von der Rolle. Angeschlagen - und meine erste gute 40er für dieses Jahr !
Danach hatte ich noch einen ganz vorsichtigen Biss, der aber nichts brachte. 
Ab halb 8 dann wieder Totenstille und um kurz vor 9°° habe ich eingepackt.
Die Kleinere schwimmt wieder die große werde ich in der Rauch hängen.
Viele Grüße
Börnie


http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4564/dsc04248n.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/7264/dsc04249.jpg


----------



## Brummel (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo börnie,

hört sich ja so an als wäre das die Rekord-Quappe gewesen, schade drum, hätte mich auch geärgert.
Naja, noch ist die "Quappenzeit" ja nicht vorbei, wünsche allen Winteranglern noch viel Erfolg#6, von der Oder kann ich leider nichts Positives berichten. Mal sehen, vielleicht wirds ja doch noch.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Allroundspezie (27. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

petri heil dir zu deinem fang.bin Oderangler u.hatte vor ca.3wochen auch mein ahaquappenerlebnis.fing in der dämmerung mit köfie nen schönen zander iner buhne/strömungskante.kaum war es richtig dunkel,wurde es für mich unerwartet richtig frostig.da war mir erfahrungsgemäß klar,das in sachen zander diese nacht wohl nichts mehr geht.da ich die nacht bleiben wollte rüstete ich eine grundmontage mit tauwürm.u.leuchtperle um u.platzierte sie über die strömungskante.passiert ist dann lange nichts u.meine hoffnung war auch schon erloschen.um ca. 01.30h bimmelts 2mal eindeutig am tauw.was soll ich sagen,bis zur dämmerung konnte 4quappen zwischen30u.40cm fangen.1ne tauw.,2 fetzen u.1ne aufn ganzen köfi.übrigens konnte ich in den letzten jahren mind.90prozent meiner oderquappen auf halben o.ganzen köfi fangen während tauw.liegen blieb!diese frage wurde gestellt.außerdem konnte ich quappen flach,tief,im strom u.genauso im ruhigen buhnenfeld fangen.voraussetzung:die Quappen sind aktiv!am wichtigsten:frostig,wetter muß stimmen!


----------



## börnie (28. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Männers...

tja...eigentlich war der Tag heute von meinem Mädel anders verplant worden. Aber dann fiel ihr spontan ein, dass ja bald weihnachten ist und unbedingt überall noch irgendwas weihnachtliches dekoriert und verbastelt werden müsste.
Nur zu...:q....dabei wollte ich natürlich nicht stören...:q
Also flott die Klamotten ins Auto geworfen und ab an den Plauer See. Heute habe ich mich mal direkt an den Strand geknallt. Im Sommer war ich dort ein paar mal zum Baden. Auf 5-6 Km Länge breiter weißer Sandstrand, ein paar Schilfinseln ... und nette Bikinis ringsherum q).
Im Winter ist hier tote Hose - bis auf einen einsamen Schwan der mich ständig angebettelt hat.
Ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern, dass nach einigen Metern feinem Sandboden (bis ca. 1.50m Tiefe) ein sehr steiniger Grund folgt. Hab mal gelesen, das die Quappen so einen Boden mögen. 
Also 60gr. Feederkorb ans anti tangle gehangen, Fischreste rein und feuer frei... 
An einer 0.25er kommt man damit schon ziemlich weit raus...

Es tat sich wenig. 
Und saukalt war es auch. Zuerst fast windstill-- dann ein fast stürmischer eisiger Wind aus Ost. Temperaturen deutlich unter null. 
Gegen 19°° hatte ich dann einen guten Biss. Genau wie bei den Bissen gestern, wurden gleich etliche Meter Schurr von der Rolle gerissen.
Ich konnte dann eine ganz nette knapp ü40-Quappe landen.
Danach tat sich nichts mehr.
Beim Einpacken gegen 20.30 habe ich dann noch eine knapp 30er an der Angeln hängen gehabt...
Also Nummer 17 und 18...
Und sie werden zum Teil langsam etwas größer...

Gruss
Börnie

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/1958/dsc04257l.jpg

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/4471/dsc04271qw.jpg


----------



## Koalano1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Börnie!
So langsam werden die Fische ja größer!
Auf Anstecker gefangen?#6
Grüße aus´m Westen
koala


----------



## Harry84 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips und dickes Petri an die Erfolgreichen! Habs am WE mal probiert, bin aber leider als Schneider Heim...:c

War von 19.00-0.00 Uhr am Bodensee an einer Flussmündung mit steinigem Grund. Quappen gibt es jede Menge (das weiß ich von Tauchern und Kollegen die schon im Mai bis zu 15 Stück in einer Nacht dort fingen...). Allerdings tat sich an diesem Abend absolut nix! Kein Pieper... Es war mit -2°C nicht besonders frostig und der Wind frischte erst sehr spät ein wenig auf... Nächstes Mal probiere ich es glaub ich auch mit ner Feedermontage und Fetzen bzw. KöFi.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Brikz83 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Keine Sorge nicht nur dir gehts so...

waren am Samstagnacht los.....kein Mond, kein Wind, -7°C also eigentlich perfekt...aber außer einem Pieper der nicht verwertet werden konnte gabs nischt....#d

Köder waren : Köfi, Heringsfetzen, Tauwurm (einzeln und mit Futterkorb) also eigentlich für jeden Geschmack was dabei

...naja die Saison geht ja erst los


----------



## Hannes94 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin moin,
also ich war gestern Abend  auch mal wieder los an der Warnow bei Bützow. Auf zwei Ruten mit Fetzen  hatte ich mindestens 10 Bisse, wovon ich leider nur eine 40er  verhaften konnte.....
Bilder stell ich gerne später rein  wenn ihr wollt.

Brikz83 wie ich sehe komst Du auch aus Rostock ? Wo angelst Du denn immer?

mfg Hannes|wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Auf Quappe hauptsächlich in der Oberwarnow.....auch im Bereich Bützow komisch das nen Tag später soviel mehr ging


----------



## gründler (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin

Gestern Abend losgewesen an einem Waldbach (Aue) max. 1,50m tief,17-21Uhr,3 Bisse auf Köfi davon eine gekriegt(38cm) und 2 versemmelt ansonsten nix mehr.

Wind steif aus Ost,Schneegestöber -5 grad.

Also laufen tun sie man muss nur nen trupp erwischen der vorbei kommt.

Foto= leider kein schönes in Schnee und Gras.......da Batterien von Cam vor ort durch die kälte verreckt sind,also gibs nen Spülenfoto |wavey:

lg


----------



## bubi10_4 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo werde auch mal eine Meldung abgeben. Ich war mit meiner Frau und einem Freund am Freitag an der Elbe von 16.00-21.30 Uhr,bei mir und Frau nicht ein Zupfer und mein Freund um 17.20 Uhr eine Quappe von 31 cm. Ich bin der Meinung das die Quappen schon länger Beißen aber gute Stellen finden ist sehr schwierig jedenfalls in meiner Region.
Hoffe das die Gewässer noch eine Zeitlang Eisfrei bleiben,damit ich noch ein paar Versuche unternehmen kann.

Allen ein Petri bubi10_4


----------



## börnie (29. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Auf Anstecker gefangen?#6
> Grüße aus´m Westen
> koala



.....:q:q...ja, auf ´nen 3/4 ANSTECKER .....
Du "sprichst" ja mittlerw. fast perfekt ostländisch ...:q

*Petri an alle Quappen-Jäger !*#6


----------



## hanibalkevla (30. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

hey leute...

kann mir mal bitte einer sagen ob er dieses jahr ander der Oder schon ne 60iger quappe bekommen hat.
so auf höhe gartz, schwedt, stützkow.
danke euch

schmidti


----------



## Brummel (30. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi schmidti#h,

also bis jetzt war ich am Saathener Wehr, gegenüber von Stützkow an den ersten Buhnen und an der Querfahrt, keine Quappe hat mehr als 35 cm gehabt|wavey:.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## hanibalkevla (30. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hi schmidti#h,
> 
> also bis jetzt war ich am Saathener Wehr, gegenüber von Stützkow an den ersten Buhnen und an der Querfahrt, keine Quappe hat mehr als 35 cm gehabt|wavey:.
> 
> Gruß Torsten




hey thorsten

 also ik bin auch immer querfahrt hab am samstag zwar 9 quappen bekommen alle auf tauwurm mit herringsöll aba mit anstecker kannst voll vergessen.
meinst die dicken sind noch nich da oder was is los an unsere schöne oder???

gruß schmidti


----------



## Brummel (30. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Tscha, wäre ja schön wenn ich Dir was Positives dazu sagen könnte, aber wenn ich auf die letzten 10 Jahre zurückblicke wurde es eigentlich immer daß große gefangen wurden.
Auch die Anzahl ging immer mehr zurück, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ziehen die jetzt direkt am polnischen Ufer lang|supergri.
Oder die kommen erst so richtig in Schwung wenn das Angeln an der Oder wegen Eis oder Hochwasser nich mehr drin is#c.
Ich versuchs einfach immer wieder mal, irgendwann wird schon die "Superquappe" anbeißen:m, ich angel übrigens auch nur noch mit Tauwurm, auf Anstecker nur ganz selten.
Letztens hab ich auch mal an einer Rute Krabbenöl probiert in die ich die Würmer getaucht hab, aber ein Unterschied im Beißverhalten war nicht zu bemerken.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## hanibalkevla (30. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Brummel schrieb:


> Tscha, wäre ja schön wenn ich Dir was Positives dazu sagen könnte, aber wenn ich auf die letzten 10 Jahre zurückblicke wurde es eigentlich immer daß große gefangen wurden.
> Auch die Anzahl ging immer mehr zurück, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ziehen die jetzt direkt am polnischen Ufer lang|supergri.
> Oder die kommen erst so richtig in Schwung wenn das Angeln an der Oder wegen Eis oder Hochwasser nich mehr drin is#c.
> Ich versuchs einfach immer wieder mal, irgendwann wird schon die "Superquappe" anbeißen:m, ich angel übrigens auch nur noch mit Tauwurm, auf Anstecker nur ganz selten.
> ...


 


naja ik hab auch schon von anderen anglern gehört das es die letzten jahre immer mehr runter ging mit der quappe.
schuld sind wahrscheinlich wie immer die polen die netzte ohne ende auslegen.
aba denn kann ik nich verstehen das so oft behauptet wird das die oder der quapperreichste fluß in deutschland is.
wenn ik lese das in ne elbe 70iger quappen keine seltenheiten sind. 
ik werd mich weiter da hin setzten und angeln vllt kommen die dicken ja ehrlich erst wenn die oder garnicht mehr beangelbar is aba kannst glauben ik sitzen da immer noch 

werd we auch ma wieder schauen gehen kannst ja ma ne mail schreiben wenn ne gute bekommen hast und wo und mit was. ik werd auch wat hören lassen wenn wat sein sollte.
viel glück dir 

petri heil gruß schmidti #h


----------



## Brummel (30. November 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi schmidti#h,

werds wahrscheinlich am WE mal wieder versuchen falls mein Chefchen keine "bessere Idee" hat|rolleyes.
Melde mich dann im Erfolgsfall (würde ich aber nicht fest mit rechnen).
Das mit den Netzen wollte ich vorhin nicht so deutlich sagen, sehe ich aber genauso, aber sind nicht nur die Polen die den Strom praktisch mit Netzen absperren.|kopfkrat

na denn, ebenfalls Petri für die nächsten Fischzüge:m


----------



## Koalano1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



börnie schrieb:


> .....:q:q...ja, auf ´nen 3/4 ANSTECKER .....
> Du "sprichst" ja mittlerw. fast perfekt ostländisch ...:q
> 
> *Petri an alle Quappen-Jäger !*#6


 

Sicher, ich will ja nicht sofort als Wessi geoutet werden wenn ich dich mal besuchen komme#6


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Morgen,

es ist Wochenende und keine beim Quappenfischen drausen?
Schreibt mal was so geht will nämlich heute abend auch losziehen


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

also ich war gestern los aber nur für ca30min da der mlk schon voll mit eisschollen war und die ununterbrochen in die schnur getrieben sind so das man alle mögl. bissanzeiger vergessen konnte. trotzdem konnte ich eine untermaßige Quappe fangen aber wie gesagt nach ca 30-45min hab ich das angeln wieder abgebrochen weil es einfach keinen sinn so gemacht hat.

Höchstwahrscheinlich also schon das letzte mal angeln gewesehen für dieses jahr ... jetzt könnte ich nur noch aufs eisangeln am forellenteich hoffen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## börnie (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> es ist Wochenende und keine beim Quappenfischen drausen?
> Schreibt mal was so geht will nämlich heute abend auch losziehen
> ...




....komme gerade wieder.
ansich wollte ich heute angreifen. aber ich bin überhaupt nicht an den See rangekommen. heute alles total eingeschneit und die räumfahrzeuge haben einen netten schneewall gebaut und in die kleinen zufahrtsstraßen kommt man unmöglich rein.
schade.....ich dachte ich könnte heute noch eine verhaften. also ohne auszupacken leider wieder ab nach hause geschlittert.

gestern mittag sah das noch alles klasse aus :

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/7986/dsc04302l.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Fisherman1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

So siehts rund um die müritz auch aus . 
Tja börnie  ich glaube wir können das für dieses jahr wohl sein lassen .


----------



## L!mmerikkx (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab mal ne ganz doofe Frage gibbet  Quappen auch im Rhein???


----------



## börnie (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> So siehts rund um die müritz auch aus .
> Tja börnie  ich glaube wir können das für dieses jahr wohl sein lassen .




...nix da.
die 20 mache ich noch voll bevor das christkindchen kommt.
...und wenn ich mir irgendwo ´nen ehemaligen NVA-räumpanzer ausgraben muss....:q

..schaun wir mal..sieht ja alles nicht so gut aus.  sch... winter.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Leute, bin neu in eurem bereich und war heut einfach mal los auf Quappen in Schwerin am Ziegelinnensee.

Leider ohne Erfolg.|kopfkrat

Habe von 17.00uhr bis 19.00Uhr geangelt. Köder war Würmstückchen. Die Köder hab ich einfach auf gut glück herausgeworfen, eine ins tiefere und eine ins flachere.

Die Außentemperatur betrug -4°C, Wassertemperatur ist mir unbekannt.

Kann einer in meiner Kurzbeschreibung einen Praxisfehler erkennen?

Bevor einer schreibt, nein, ich habe nichts bei Google oder im Board gefunden. Darum bitte ich euch um Hilfe.

Oder mir vielleicht noch Tips geben?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Links geben mit aufschlussreichen Infos.

Danke im Vorraus!!!:vik:


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Komme auch gerade wieder,ging nix habe mich auf meinem Hochsitz einquatiert und Ruten unterm Hochstuhl im Bach gehabt,weder auf Hering noch auf Wurm noch auf Leber nix.

Aber Anblick hatte ich,ne Ricke nen Schmalreh und nen Fuchs,immerhin was gesehen wenn schon nix geruckelt hat,hatte ja noch mit ner Sau gerechnet aber die kommen wohl erst wieder heute Nacht,mal sehen vieleicht fahr ich gegen morgen nochmal raus.


Mit Eis hab ich hier noch nicht zu kämpfen,alle Bäche Auen Flüsse frei,aber dafür bis zu 1m Schneewehen und viele Wege dicht.


Zu Quappen im See kann ich nix sagen fange die nur in Fließgewässern,Börnie und co.mal fragen die haben da Plan drin.

Gib mal nur Quappe ein bei gooogel und co.

Bei youtube gibt es etliche Videos,hier mal nette Quappen...... irgendwann flieg ich da nochmal hin zum Quappen Ärgern,also so richtung Canada 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jail1Rpzdgo&feature=related



lg


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Bellyfisher
 versuch es doch mal mit toten Köderfischen oder Fetzenködern, das sind meiner meinung nach die besten Köder auf Quappen.
Die Montage mit der ich fische ist auch ziemlich simpel. Einfach'n Anti Tangel Boom mit einem  30-60Gr Blei auf die Hauptschnur tüddeln.... Stopperperle, Wirbel und Haken drann. Anstatt  nem Blei kannst Du  aber auch einen Futterkorb mit Fischinereien verwenden.
Mit den Beißzeiten ist das immer so'ne sache..... bei uns an der Warnow klappts am besten kurz nach dem dunkel werden.

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Also war ich garnicht so auf dem Holzweg?:q

Danke für die Tips!#6

weis nur leider nicht wo ich jetzt Fischchen herbekomme, die kleinen *******r haben sich ja ins tiefere verzogen.#d


----------



## Magdeburger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Also war ich garnicht so auf dem Holzweg?:q
> 
> Danke für die Tips!#6
> 
> weis nur leider nicht wo ich jetzt Fischchen herbekomme, die kleinen *******r haben sich ja ins tiefere verzogen.#d



Hol dir ne Packung gefrorene Heringe/Sardinen aus's Supermarkt. Kann man wunderbar Fetzen draus schneiden, halten sehr gut am Haken und haben nen intensiven Geruch.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

das stimmt.|kopfkrat

dachte nur man nimmt am besten die fische die einheimisch sind.


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@Bellyf.

Lese mal mein vorriges Posting nochmal,meine Köder waren heute Hering Leberstück und Wurm.

Quappen sind allesfresser Hühnerherzen Eingeweide Hering Dorsch Sardine....die beissen auf das was zu finden ist.

lg


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Das stimmt allerdings das sich die Jungs alles reinpfeifen was sie finden.

 Sonst musst du mal beim Fischer fragen ob der ein paar Rotaugen, Rotfedern oder Brassen hat.

Morgen werde ich auch nochmal losziehen .
 Hier nochmal die Fänge von  letztens :q 2x 32cm und einmal 41cm :vik:  leider sind's schlechte Fotos


----------



## börnie (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu in eurem bereich und war heut einfach mal los auf Quappen in Schwerin am Ziegelinnensee.
> 
> Leider ohne Erfolg.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hi Belly...


erstmal Respekt, dass Du dich bei so einem Schweinewetter und auf blauem Dunst ans Wasser machst.

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht so der Quappen-Spezi aber ein paar Tips kann ich Dir vielleicht doch schon geben. 
Quappen sind launisch. 
An manchen Tagen an denen man glaubt, alles sei optimal ---läuft nichts. 
An anderen Tagen, da glaubst Du man braucht eigentlich garnicht auspacken, geht plötzlich die Luzi ab. 
Das Ganze erinnert diesbezüglich etwas ans Aalfishen.

Köder : Ich bevorzuge "einheimische" Nahrung. Also das, was die Burschen sich regelmäßig reinpfeiffen. Aber wie @Gründler schon geschrieben hat - Quappen sind da nicht sehr wählerisch.
Man muss sich einfach darüber im klaren sein, wie diese Fische Ihre Nahrung finden. 
In erster Linie über den Geruchssinn. 
Das heißt, Dein Köder sollte passende Signale aufweisen, aber nicht "stinken".
Bewegung mögen sie auch.
Lebende Köfis sind verboten. Also konzentriere dich auf den Geruchssinn und finde einen Weg, Deinem Köder eine passende "Note" zu verleihen. Duftstoffe können helfen - aber auch schaden. Setze sie (wenn überhaupt) in Maßen ein. Sie sollten "fischig" sein. Wurm-Duft-Imitate kannst Du besser gleich in Klo kippen.
Alteingesessene Quappenangler bezeichen das Ganze als "Plumpsfischen". Also vom einfachsten.
Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum sie kaum noch Quappen fangen. 
Ich glaube, jede Angelart auf jeden Fisch kann man verfeinern und optimieren. Verwende Feederkörbe, die Du mit fischigem Inhalt verfeinerst. 
Ich habe jedoch festgestellt, dass viele Quappen garnicht so blöde beissen wie oft angenommen wird. Sie rupfen 1-2 mal am Köder ohne ihn vorerst zu nehmen.
Ich fische mit monkey-climbers die möglichst wenig Widerstand bieten und wundere mich immer wieder, dass diese Fische durchaus ein fast normales Beissverhalten zeigen.
Viele solcher vorsichtigen Fische werden von "Glöckchen-Anglern" nicht gefangen. (soll keine Abwertung sein !!)

Wichtig ist die Stellenwahl.
Wenn Du dich einfach irgendwo hinpflanzt, werden weder gute Köder noch bestes Wetter Erfolge bringen.
Du musst die Stellen finden, wo Quappen sich aufhalten könnten und mühsam testen, ob auch wirklich welche vorort sind. 
Harter Untergrund, Einläufe, Kleinfisch-Spielplätze ...das wirst Du alles wissen oder kannst es überall im Netz nachlesen.

Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## Salty Waterboy (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Das war doch mal aufschlussreich. Danke!#6

Bin vorhin von meinem 2. Ansitz wiedergekommen. Wieder um die -3°C und gefrorene Rutenringe. Und wiedermal ne Nullnummer.

Ich sitze an einem See, der 2 geteilt ist und durch einen kleinen, 15m langen und 10m breiten, Kanal verbunden ist, also meiner Meinung nach eine interessante stelle. Hab es heut wiedermal mit einer Rute, mit Tauwurmstückchen und einer mit Tauwurm und Krabbenöl verfeinert, probiert.

Mal schauen, werd mich erstmal bei einheimischen anglern informieren und dann kann ich viellecht das mühsame Stellensuchen sparen, denn mein Urlaub ist ja auch nur begrenzt.|rolleyes

Gruß Tony


----------



## Harry84 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

habs gestern Abend mal wieder probiert. Diesmal an einer sehr steil und tief abfallenden Kante am See. Hatte eine Rute mit KöFi und eine mit Wurmstückchen. Zu Beginn noch mit Futterkorb. Der wurde allerdings durch die Strömung im Tiefen immer wieder verzogen...musste also stattdessen "normal" mit Grundblei fischen. Der Wind hat mich fast von der Hafenmauer geblasen aber mit knapp 0°C war es wohl immer noch zu warm...hatte jedenfalls keinen Biss. Nächstes Mal gehts wohl wieder an eine Flussmündung und hoffentlich schneit es dann...

Bis zu welcher Tiefe macht es eigentlich Sinn auf Quappen zu fischen?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Trout killer (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
Schöne fänge von manchen hier!!Ich habe es jetzt auch schon des öfteren probiert,habe aber allerdings nur einmal eine gefangen!!Jetzt is momentan Abgeflautes Hochwasser da müssten doch die Rutten endlich mal ziehen oder?


Lg Trout killer


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Zum ersten Mal seit mehreren Jahren war ich heute mal wieder Quappenangeln. Eigentlich ist ja Ansitzangeln nicht mehr mein Fall, aber da die Bedinungen heute absolut perfekt waren, holte ich die Grundruten aus dem Keller und fuhr an die Elbe.
Ich war mir sicher, dass heute gut beißen würde und das bestätigte sich dann auch.
Leider hatte ich nur Tauwürmer dabei, die vom Quappenkindergarten ordentlich ins Visier genommen wurden. Nach 3 Stunden Ansitz musste ich leider Feierabend machen, da ich 3 Packungen Würmer verangelt hatte. Teilweise dauerte es keine fünf Minuten nach dem Auswerfen bis ein Biss erfolgte. Jedoch blieben viele der wahrscheinlich kleinen Fische nicht hängen. 6 Quappen konnte ich immerhin landen, davon war aber leider keine größer als 30 cm. Dennoch hat es Spass gemacht! Sehr kurzweiliges Angeln und dank der vielen Bisse war ich ständig in Bewegung, so dass es auch nicht allzu kalt wurde. Trotz der geringen Fischgrößen, war ich zufrieden, dass ich nach der langen Pause mal wieder ein paar Süßwasserdorsche fangen konnte.
Es waren noch 4 weitere Angler vor Ort, die aber zusammen gerade mal 2 Quappen fingen. Es hat sich offenbar als sehr förderlich erwiesen, dass ich meine Köder mit Lockstoff behandelt und außerdem eine Leuchtperle auf dem Vorfach montiert hatte. Mit diesen zwei "Tricks" war ich schon bei früheren Quappenansitzen oft erfolgreich.
Hier noch ein Fangfoto nach einem von mehreren Doppelbissen:


----------



## Magdeburger (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Veit schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal seit mehreren Jahren war ich heute mal wieder Quappenangeln. Eigentlich ist ja Ansitzangeln nicht mehr mein Fall, aber da die Bedinungen heute absolut perfekt waren, holte ich die Grundruten aus dem Keller und fuhr an die Elbe.
> Ich war mir sicher, dass heute gut beißen würde und das bestätigte sich dann auch.
> Leider hatte ich nur Tauwürmer dabei, die vom Quappenkindergarten ordentlich ins Visier genommen wurden. Nach 3 Stunden Ansitz musste ich leider Feierabend machen, da ich 3 Packungen Würmer verangelt hatte. Teilweise dauerte es keine fünf Minuten nach dem Auswerfen bis ein Biss erfolgte. Jedoch blieben viele der wahrscheinlich kleinen Fische nicht hängen. 6 Quappen konnte ich immerhin landen, davon war aber leider keine größer als 30 cm. Dennoch hat es Spass gemacht! Sehr kurzweiliges Angeln und dank der vielen Bisse war ich ständig in Bewegung, so dass es auch nicht allzu kalt wurde. Trotz der geringen Fischgrößen, war ich zufrieden, dass ich nach der langen Pause mal wieder ein paar Süßwasserdorsche fangen konnte.
> Es waren noch 4 weitere Angler vor Ort, die aber zusammen gerade mal 2 Quappen fingen. Es hat sich offenbar als sehr förderlich erwiesen, dass ich meine Köder mit Lockstoff behandelt und außerdem eine Leuchtperle auf dem Vorfach montiert hatte. Mit diesen zwei "Tricks" war ich schon bei früheren Quappenansitzen oft erfolgreich.
> Hier noch ein Fangfoto nach einem von mehreren Doppelbissen:



Petri.

Warst du "bei uns"?


----------



## Salty Waterboy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri, zu den schönen Fischen! #6

Ich bin noch beim versuchen, eine zu fangen.|rolleyes


----------



## RobJeremy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Leute,

ich hatte es nun auch 2 mal auf Quappe versucht gehabt. Die Bedinungen waren meines Erachtens auch optimal. Die Stelle fand ich auch ansprechend, da es dort immer Fisch und im Sommer vor allem unendlich viele Aale gab. 

Leider konnte ich keine landen.

Ort: Hannover an der Leine

@ Veit: Hast du einen speziellen Lockstoff den du benutzt? Eigentlich verspreche ich mir von diesen nicht zu viel außer stinkende Angeltaschen... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Petri, zu den schönen Fischen! #6
> 
> Ich bin noch beim versuchen, eine zu fangen.|rolleyes





moin!!
in welchem gewässer finden deine versuche denn statt?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

ah,bist wohl in schwerin gewesen


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

und natürlich die Frage an Veit, welchen Lockstoff haste denn benutzt?


----------



## Veit (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Krabbenöl! Bis vor einigen Jahren habe ich sehr oft auf Quappe geangelt. Da ich damals auch immer mal einen gut maßigen Fisch gefangen habe, der entnommen wurde, hab ich festgestellt, dass im Magen sehr oft Bachflohkrebse waren. Was liegt also näher, als einen Lockstoff zu verwenden, der nach Krebsen oder Krabben stinkt. Sehr sinnvoll finde ich aber auch die Verwendung von Leuchtperlen. An Meeresmontagen zum Dorschangeln findet man solche Teile ja oft. Die Quappe ist mit dem Dorsch verwandt. Also habe ich versucht, ob sich die Fische ebenfalls mit kleinen Leuchtkörpern locken lassen und es funktionierte.
Was die Bedingungen angeht: Da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass im Fluss ein steigender Pegelstand sehr nützlich ist. Natürlich fängt man auch bei fallendem Wasser, aber im Schnitt lief es immer wesentlich besser, wenn Hochwasser in Anmarsch war.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> moin!!
> in welchem gewässer finden deine versuche denn statt?


 
Hi, ja, war in SN am Ziegelinnensee, hab aber noch nen anderen Tip, von nem Boardi, für Sn bekommen.

Aber Mittwoch werd ich es mal an dem anderen Spot versuchen.|rolleyes


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Das mit der Leuchtperle Veit habe ich auch bei meinem letzten Versuch Gemacht und ein vorsichtiges Zupfen gehabt. Es geht also#6. Die anderen waren ohne und auch keine Bisse.


----------



## Harry84 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

ich werde es morgen wieder wagen...

Statt Leuchtperle werde ich es mal mit nem Knicklicht versuchen. Ich bin nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich im Fluss also noch vor der Mündung fischen sollte, oder im Tiefen hinter der Mündung (also schon im See) oder da, wo die Strömungen aufeinander treffen. Bei starkem Wind wird das Seewasser noch ein Stück in den Fluss gedrückt und man kann ganz gut erkennen wo die Strömungen aufeinander treffen... Was meint ihr? #c

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Frosch38 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern mal wiederlos. Hatte mir, eine so glaubte ich, gute Stelle ausgesucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Die Hoffung stirbt ja zu letzt. Habe ja noch einige mögliche Stellen.#6


----------



## Lenoc (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Mal ne Frage nebenbei wie weit haut ihr den Raus wenns auf Quappe geht mit in den Strom oder mehr an die Kante oder mitten ins Buhnenfeld.

Grüßl: Lenoc


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Lenoc schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage nebenbei wie weit haut ihr den Raus wenns auf Quappe geht mit in den Strom oder mehr an die Kante oder mitten ins Buhnenfeld.
> 
> Grüßl: Lenoc


 
Hi

Testen testen..... ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.

Ich fange sie mehr am Ufer,bezw.es kommt eine Rute mitte, eine halb,eine dicht ans Ufer aber wie gesagt muss man testen jeder Wasser ist anders,da wo es am besten beißt wird dann halt hin umgeworfen.Die meisten hab ich aber alle Ufernah gefangen wenn ich so die letzten Jahre zurück gucke.


lg


----------



## Harry84 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

bin gerade zurück vom 3. Versuch... leider wieder ohne Erfolg. Sowohl Würmer, als auch Fetzen blieben unangetastet, trotz Knicklicht am Vorfach. Werde beim nächsten mal mein Glück im Fluss und nicht im See bzw. der Mündung probieren.






Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hiho.

Bin gerade vom Quappenangeln zurück.

Von 16:00 - 22:00Uhr sind es bei mir 25Stk. an 2 Ruten geworden + noch einige untermaßige die zurückgingen.

Gefangen auf Tauwurm mit "Aalkiller"-Lockstoff.

Eine Quappe hat nen halbverdauten kleinen Aal ausgespuckt und beim Ausnehmen waren die Mägen teilweise voll mit so Art kleinen Grundeln, weiß einer was das für Viecher sind? Eine davon war sogar noch völlig unversehrt und hat rumgezappelt (Bild).


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Sach mal hast du da nen Nest,oder züchtet die da jemand ^^ Spaß

Also von solchen Nächten träumen viele,3-5 Stk,aber selten mehr.

Gehste an ne Elbe oder See Nebenfluß.......????

Letztes Bild sieht aus wie ne Babyquappe nicht wie ne grundel.


lg#h


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



gründler schrieb:


> Sach mal hast du da nen Nest,oder züchtet die da jemand ^^ Spaß
> 
> Also von solchen Nächten träumen viele,3-5 Stk,aber selten mehr.
> 
> ...



Gewässer war die Elbe und die Stelle ist tatsächlich so etwas wie ein Spot zum Quappen-Angeln, den viele Angler hier bei uns jeden Winter aufsuchen. Auch heute war ich hier nicht allein, habe aber mit Abstand am besten gefangen, was meiner Meinung aber so gut wie ausschließlich an meiner direkten Platzwahl lag.


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Und da heißt es immer Quappen gibt es immer weniger,ich sag ja seit die flüsse sauberer geworden sind,sind die von Jahr zu Jahr stärker unterwegs,man muß sie nur suchen und kein Warmduscher sein,ich werd Weekend wieder angreifen in meinen kleinen fluß kommen die ruten rein,und ich hock mich 2m darüber aufn Hochsitz,2 fliegen mit einer klappe.....

#h


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja Quappen gibt es wohl wieder immer mehr in unseren Flüssen. Mann darf es halt nur nicht übertreiben mit dem fangen. Für mich ist diese Saison sense mit Quappenangeln, die knapp über 30 die ich jetzt mit heute im Froster habe reichen.


----------



## carpjunkie (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Eine Quappe hat nen halbverdauten kleinen Aal ausgespuckt und beim Ausnehmen waren die Mägen teilweise voll mit so Art kleinen Grundeln, weiß einer was das für Viecher sind? Eine davon war sogar noch völlig unversehrt und hat rumgezappelt


 

ich würde jetzt mal ganz frech auf einen "schlammpeitzger" tippen #6 (oder irgendsowas in der art)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Schlammpeitzger

Quelle:wikepedia.org


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> ich würde jetzt mal ganz frech auf einen "schlammpeitzger" tippen #6 (*oder irgendsowas in der art*)


Na das schon eher... 
Ist ne stinknormale Schmerle!


----------



## beppo290 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

morgen zusammen!
wegen dieser leuchtperlen,sind das einfach blos neonfarbige perlen oder so ne art knicklicht,die also selber leuchten? und in welchem abstand zum haken sollten die befestigt werden? würde das auch mal gerne probieren.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



beppo290 schrieb:


> morgen zusammen!
> wegen dieser leuchtperlen,sind das einfach blos neonfarbige perlen oder so ne art knicklicht,die also selber leuchten? und in welchem abstand zum haken sollten die befestigt werden? würde das auch mal gerne probieren.


 
Hi, hier ist ein schönes video, sind auch noch veile andere gute Angelvideos.

http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-angeln-auf-quappen-koder-und-haken/

Zu dem anderen Thema ist wohl nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen, bin der gleichen Ansicht, wie ihr. #q


----------



## beppo290 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi, hier ist ein schönes video, sind auch noch veile andere gute Angelvideos.
> 
> http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-angeln-auf-quappen-koder-und-haken/
> 
> Zu dem anderen Thema ist wohl nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen, bin der gleichen Ansicht, wie ihr. #q


 

danke dir! sind ja ne menge videos.werd ich mir erstmal anschaun.#6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey 

coole seite #6 , die habe ich mir gleich abgespeichert . 

nochmal ganz kurz noch was zum anderen thema . Ich habe es mal den mods gemeldet ,weil ich finde das bild hat hier nichts mehr zu suchen   .


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Kritikwürdig ist die Sache allemal.
Aber auch Kritik kann so geäussert werden, dass sie nicht unter die Gürtellinie geht.
Einige Beispiele dafür gibt es ja hier schon im Thema.  
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@Bellyfisher Seite ist abgespeichert#6


----------



## Salty Waterboy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Bitte, bitte! 

Finde das, dass für mich als Anfänger im quappel`n ganz aufschlussreich war.


----------



## RobJeremy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke fürs viel Erfolg wünschen.

 Leider nichts geworden. 

Hatte 2 Ruten ausgelegt. Eine mit Taui und eine mit Fischfetzen. Da die Leine noch über 1 Meter Hochwasser mit sich führt wurde das mit bis zu 100 gramm schwere blei bis an Ufer herangespült sodass ich nicht vernünftig an der Kante fischen konnte. Trotzdem ein schöner Abend. Schneelandschaft, Mondschein, Ruhe...


----------



## Kalomel (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

War letzte Woche mal los als es wärmer wurde, aber da ging nichts, obwohl ich den steigenden Wasserpegel als förderlich ansah wurde das wieder zur Katastrophe, weil man immer wieder Pfundweise Kraut aus dem Wasser zog und das Blei+Kraut immer wieder an die Oberfläche gedrückt wurden, trotz 150 g Hözl.

Immherhin waren zwei Kinder so schlau und wählten nicht das Steilufer wie ich(mit dem ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe) sondern angelten  im beruhigten Bereich einer Buhne und konnten eine kleine 37 iger verhaften.

Mal gucken ob es heute noch was wird, das Wasser ist bei uns auch wieder knapp über die Ufer getreten, ob man irgendwie an den Fluss rankommt.


----------



## börnie (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

...bei uns geht seit einiger Zeit leider nichts mehr. 
Alle Seen zu....selbst die ganz großen und die Verbindungskanäle sind auch alle dicht.
*schnüff*....


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern zum Quappeln bei frostigen -7°c. War eine Erfahrung das man auch solche Temperaturen überstehen kann. Hatte auf Tauwurm ein leichtes Zupfen. Nächste Woche mache ich noch einen Versuch


----------



## joey96 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

wie hakt ihr eure köfis an?


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei Fischfetzen steche ich den Haken zwei mal durch und Köfi wird mit einer Ködernadel aufgezogen. Schu mal  auf Seite 6 da hat hat Fisherman1990 es mal gezeigt.:m


----------



## Fisherman1990 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Bei Fischfetzen steche ich den Haken zwei mal durch und Köfi wird mit einer Ködernadel aufgezogen. Schu mal  auf Seite 6 da hat hat Fisherman1990 es mal gezeigt.:m




genau #6#6


----------



## hunsejj19 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo würde gerne wissen , ob jemand schon mal am Rhein bei Neuwied auf quappen geangelt hat ????


----------



## Michl1086 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Boardies. Sacht ma, beissen Quappen im Winter eigentlich tagsüber auch? War bisher immer nur in den Abendstunden auf Ruttenjagd, aber würde, falls sinnvoll, gern auch mal tagsüber die schleimigen Biester jagen... Könnt ihr mir hierzu bitte Infos und Erfahrungen eurerseits geben? Thanks im Voraus!


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Michl1086 schrieb:


> Hi Boardies. Sacht ma, beissen Quappen im Winter eigentlich tagsüber auch? War bisher immer nur in den Abendstunden auf Ruttenjagd, aber würde, falls sinnvoll, gern auch mal tagsüber die schleimigen Biester jagen... Könnt ihr mir hierzu bitte Infos und Erfahrungen eurerseits geben? Thanks im Voraus!


 

Hi

Wenn das Wasser trüb ist ja,aber zu 90% Nachts.   

#h


----------



## Michl1086 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn das Wasser trüb ist ja,aber zu 90% Nachts.
> 
> #h



Danke für die Info!



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> http://img602.*ih.us/img602/5282/11112010297.jpg
> Achso und für alle das sind meine köder, nehme auch plötze in dem fall sind es aber kleine güstern .
> 
> 
> LG



Hi, wie lange ist dein Vorfach? Davor ne ganz normale Laufblei-Grund-Montage?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## joey96 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

mögen die aale denn auch krabbenflavour?und wie sieht eure montage aus?hätte jem. lust mal mit mir auf quappe zu gehen#h


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Eine ganz einfache Grundmontage mit Antitangelboom. Vorfach 50-60 cm lang.
Mit dem Krabbenflavour ausprobieren.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Jop wie  frosch schon schrieb 

ich benutze ein anti tangle boom  mit nem 30g blei rann-> ne perle (luchtperle oder sonst. )-> nen wirbel bzw karabiner zum einhängen des so ca 50-70cm langen vorfachs . joa und den köfi ganz normal mit der nadel aufziehen 

So bei uns hat sich es mit der quappenangelei erledigt für dieses jahr , war heute mal an meinen spots und alles zu . Das eis hatte  ne dicke von ca.8cm , ist aber nur grob geschätzt .


----------



## tyirian (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich wollte gestern mal wieder angeln gehen. 
Alles einen Tag davor schön säuberlich vorbereit. Gestern ins Auto eingeladen und voller Vorfreude im Auto gesungen. 
Und was musste ich dann feststellen? Der Fluß (Naab) ist zugefroren.

Oh man, ich hätte am liebsten geheult. Egal ob ich was gefangen hätte, hauptsache Angeln.


----------



## Kalomel (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich nehme an Buhnen 80-120g Bleie am Antitangle Boom(aber ein massiver aus Metall), dazu ein kurzes Vorfach bis max 40 cm.

Angel ich mit Köfi, so nehme ich am liebsten 4 er Drilling, dabei bevorzuge ich persönlich Fischköppe#6, da die aufgetaut in der Stömung wunderbar halten, mit Ködernadel aufgezogen versteht sich, da kannste den Kopf nach mehreren Quappen weiterbenutzen, stört die garnet.

Am Steilufer mit vielen Steinen , wo ich am liebsten angel, nehme ich zu langen Stellfischruten(anders gehts leider bei den hohen Wasserständen net), dann 120-150g Tiroler Hölzl, Haken und Vorfachlänge genau die gleiche.
Achja wenn ich mit Köfi angel benutze ich wohlbemerkt nen Stahlvorfach.

Experimente mit Leuchtperlen, Knicklichter, Rasseln und Lockzeugs haben bei mir keine Fangsteigerung gegeben, entweder ziehen die Jungs oder nicht, so ist es zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@Fisherman1990 Nimm den dann könn wir nochmal los |bigeyes
[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fremder Bilder, Siehe Copyrightbestimmungen]

Ok.


----------



## Kunde (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

werd diese woche das erste mal auf quappe angeln und hab mir diese stelle ausgeguckt, hoffe das wetter bleibt nicht so klar #d


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

http://www.bildermeer.com/thumbs/frameset/Schifffahrt/Jantzen/FrameSet.htm

Der rupp alles wech|uhoh:


----------



## börnie (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> So bei uns hat sich es mit der quappenangelei erledigt für dieses jahr , war heute mal an meinen spots und alles zu . Das eis hatte  ne dicke von ca.8cm , ist aber nur grob geschätzt .



yepp, dass sehe ich (leider) genauso mein bester.
bei 10-12° minus am tag und 15-16° in den nächten, wird das in diesem jahr wohl nix mehr werden...

ich hoffe die quappis nutzen die "störungsfreie" zeit um sich REICHLICH zu vermehren..


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Viel schlimmer ist,ich habe alle flüsse frei,komme nur "noch" nicht an meine Stellen wegen dem Schnee,mein 4x4 Revierfahrzeug ist in Werkstatt und mit Normalen Auto keine Chance habs versucht No Way,aber ab Donnerstag hab ich wieder 4x4 mit Diferenzial und Stollenreifen und gaaaanz viel Bodenfreiheit,und dann arbeite ich mich dahin wo sie stehen die Quappen 



lg


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern abend mal mit einem Kollegen los und wir konnten 3 Quappen ziehen. Leider wieder nur kleine Exemplare bis 30 cm. Zumindest aber etwas Bewegung an den Ruten.


----------



## Frosch38 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Veit Petri Ja wenn die Rute zappelt:q


----------



## Veit (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war heute abend Quappenangeln an der Saale. Nachdem ich bereits pünktlich zur Dämmerung die Ruten ausgeworfen hatte, stieß später auch noch Freund Henni dazu. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich bereits die ersten beiden Quappen gefangen und noch ein paar Fehlbisse kassiert. Die Mamorierten waren recht aktiv und so ging es munter weiter.
Henni hatte zwar in der Vergangenheit schon mal durch Zufall eine Quappe im Sommer gefangen, doch heute gab es für ihn eine Premiere, denn er konnte diese Fischart erstmals gezielt fangen.




Bis zum Ende des Angelabends hatte ich 5 und Henni 2 Quappen.
Bei einer weiteren Quappe waren wir beide Fänger. Kaum zu glauben, aber dieser gierige Fisch hatte doch wirklich an zwei Ruten gleichzeitig gebissen. Sowas hab ich in meiner Angellaufbahn noch nie erlebt. 




Letztlich hatte jeder seine maßigen 3 Fische für die Pfanne, so gibts dann morgen ein kleines aber feines Mittagessen.
Hier nochmal ein Bild der zu zweit erfangenen Strecke.





Außerdem noch zwei Bilder vom Ansitz mit Rene am Vorabend.


----------



## Harry84 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den Fischen!

war heute auch nochmal los...leider erfolglos. Aber ein paar schöne Bilder konnte ich dennoch machen...











Allen ein frohes Fest!

PS: Nach den Feiertagen bin ich wieder in der Heimat... Vieleicht läuft man sich ja bei der Quappenjagd zufällig über den Weg!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Dickes petri dir 

wie ich sehe haben die quappen bei dir schon abgelaicht . Möchte zu grne wissen ob die bei mir in der region schon abgelaicht haben |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

LG 

Und frohe weihnachten


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werde es versuchen rauszufinden. Habe noch offene Wasserstellen.


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Dem Schneetreiben zum Trotz waren einige Freunde, Boardkollegen und ich heute abend zu einem weiteren Quappenansitz aufgebrochen.




Dank Glühwein und anderer Getränke war die Stimmung super. 




Obwohl es nicht außergewöhnlich gut gebissen hat, haben auch die Fische halbwegs mitgespielt.
Soweit ich das überblicken konnte, blieb keiner von uns Schneider.
Ich selbst habe diesmal 6 Quappen gefangen.


----------



## börnie (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

....na dann petri !

sieht ja direkt gemütlich aus...
habt ihr nichts vernünftiges zu trinken ?....:q


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

scheint ja ne nette Runde gewesen zu sein und dazu noch Fisch :m

dickes Petri an Veit und co.

Bei uns ist mitlerweile alles zugefroren...von daher is nix mit Quappis


----------



## Kunde (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war gestern auch noch wieder mit einem freund los aber es wollte mal wieder nicht mit der ersten quappe klappen, weiß auch nicht ob unsere tauwürmer stinken #c


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Draussen vom Wasser da komm ich her
Wieder ein Versuch LOTA LOTA an den Haken zu locken. Ruten aufgebaut mit Wurm und Fisch bestückt, ausgeworfen und warten. Eine halbe Stunde später ein sehr energisches ruppeln in der Rute |bigeyes. Endlich eine Quappe#c . Und Sekunden später wieder verbunden mit platschen auf dem Wasser, Taschenlampe und suchen siehe da eine Möwe hat sich in der Schnur verfangen. #d Aber ich gebe nicht auf.:vik:


----------



## tyirian (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Weiß jemand wie das Fressverhalten nach der Leichzeit ist? Fallen die Rutten dann in einen Fressrausch?


----------



## tyirian (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Wenn alles gut geht, dann werde ich am Freitag mal einen Neujahrsversuch auf Quappen starten.

Geht sonst keiner mehr auf die "Jagd"?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin 

Leider ist bei uns alles zu und außerdem haben di quappen bei uns in moment schonzeit .


----------



## tyirian (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Tja, das war dann heute nichts mit Lota Lota.

An dem Fluss war zwar Hochwasser, allerdings war dies nicht das Problem sondern eher die Blätter/ Äste die ein fischen fast unmöglich machten, da nach kürzester Zeit bereits so viel Zeug in der Schnur hing, dass sich die Rute so durchbog als wäre etwas großes dran...

Ich hoffe, das der Regen langsam aufhört. Dann werde ich nächste Woche nochmal einen Versuch starten....


----------



## tyirian (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich hab heute zwar keine Rutte gefangen, allerdings war es dann doch recht gut. 
Eine Brachse und nen Kaulbarsch, schwimmen beide wieder.

Ab ca 19.00h gings mit den Bissen los. Hatte ca. 6 Stück könnte leider keinen davon umsetzten........

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so "erfolgreich" wird. :vik:


----------



## FrankMa (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Auf gehts zum Rutten angeln :vik:
Werd heut mal mein Glück versuchen #6

Viele Grüße aus Bayern :q


----------



## Harry84 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Habs jetzt schon 10 mal probiert! Einen einzigen kleinen Döbel kann ich verbuchen...:c

Gebs bald auf...

Petri


----------



## tyirian (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich hatte die letzten male auch keinen Erfolg. Vielleicht liegts am Wetter? Als ich die letzten male war, konnte ich keine einzige Wolke finden.

Anscheinen sind die Quappen doch launischer als ich dachte...


----------



## Barbusbarbus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Weiß jemand ob es im Main Quappen gibt? Hab noch nie von fängen gehört.


----------



## Hechtmen71 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo!!!!

heut das erste mal auf Quappe gefischt und es hat auch geklapt, 40cm #6


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri,haste wohl alles richtig gemacht #6.


----------



## H7KIHO (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich habe es noch nie auf Quappe versucht,weiß aber das es Hier welche giebt.
Heutenacht hat es gefrohren ist glaub gut oder?
Wenn ich es versuchen wollte dachte ich bei uns an der Dinkel unterhalb von nem Wehr an eine stelle wo der Stadtgraben in die Dinkel Mündet. Das wasser ist dort c.a 2m tief und Richtung wehr is ne Sandbank . Oder habe ich dichter am Wehr bessere Changsen? Hier ist das wasser vill 1,20m tief.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## tyirian (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich persönlich würde es am Wehr versuchen.

Ich hab gestern einen Versuch gestartet. Anscheinend war es aber viel zu warm (Um 22h noch 9°C).

Erste Platz war an der Ecke zwischen Altarm und Fluß. Innerhalb von ca. 4h keinen einzigen Biss. 
Dann wollte ich an eine andere Stelle mein Glück versuchen, musste aber feststellen, dass mein Auto auf der Wiese eingesunken ist und ich somit nicht mehr vorwärts kam.
Tja, ich hab dann meinen schönen Lidl Kescher als Anfahrtshilfe missbraucht. Was mich nach unzähligen Versuchen ca. 2 Meter weiter brachte. 
Dann gings auf die Suche nach etwas besserem, womit ein Holzbrett gerade recht kam.

Nach 35min war ich dann endlich der Sumpf Hölle entflohen und baute die Ruten am Wehr auf. Was aber bis auf einen Abriss nichts brachte. 

Dachte eigentlich das Regen und etwas Hochwasser die Quappen zum fressen anregen würde. Mal wieder falsch gedacht. 
Ich hab bis jetzt eigentlich jede Wetterlage durch und muss sagen, das es irgendwie kein optimales Wetter gibt. Wie seht ihr das?

So schaut der Kescher jetzt aus |supergri


----------



## Superaal00 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich habe auch mal eine Frage: Ich habe schon oft vom Heringsfetzen als Quappenköder gehört. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Denn ich habe noch einige Heringe eingefroren, und davon könntn ein paar ja nochmal Fisch bringen#6


 Habe mit Heringsstücke in der Elbe und Stepenits gute Quappen gefangen.#6


----------



## tyirian (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Was ist den eurer Meinung nach ein effektiverer Köder: Leber oder Herz?


----------



## bubi10_4 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo tyirian ich Glaube das Tauwurm, Fischen und Fischfetzen immer noch die Besten Quappenköder sínd. Habe es auch schon mit Leber ( Geflügel ) versucht und nicht einen Zupfer gehabt.

Petri Heil bubi10_4


----------



## tyirian (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke für die Info.

Habt ihr z.Z. Erfolge beim Quappen angeln?

Ich war heuer bereits 6 mal und konnte noch keine einzige fangen.... #q


----------



## börnie (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



tyirian schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Habt ihr z.Z. Erfolge beim Quappen angeln?



...hier war ja bis zum 15. schonzeit.

wenn das eis mal endlich verschwindet greife ich nochmal an.

schaun wir mal wie die quapps nach der eiszeit so drauf sind...


----------



## tyirian (8. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Keine Quappenfänge zu verbuchen?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



tyirian schrieb:


> Keine Quappenfänge zu verbuchen?




nee  leider nicht ist ja alles dicht bei uns :c:c


----------



## Kalomel (9. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war jetzt 2 mal los und habe 3 erwischt jetzt die letzten Tage.
Eine hatte bei 49 cm sage und schreibe 1.100g Gewicht, die war fast so dick wie eine1,5L Wasserflasche und der Magen war gut gefüllt mit unter anderem einem Stock#d, Koppen,einem Frosch,Gründlingen und anderen Fischresten.

Habe sowas noch nie gesehen, zwar das die sich die Plautze vollhauen, aber nicht so xD

Gruß


----------



## börnie (13. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Tag.....


....gestern war ich das erste mal in 2011 zum fischen.
war ja bisher alles zugefroren.

seit einigen tagen ist ENDLICH frühling und zumindest sind am großen  plauer see einige uferbereiche, auf denen tagsüber die sonne bruzzelt,  EISFREI.

ich bin denn gestern auch ganz spontan los...gucken was die quappen machen.
um es kurz zu machen : es war sehr gut !

die angelstelle die ich eigentlich im hinterkopf hatte wurde "leider" von zwei mädels belagert, die sich dort zu einem  "vorsaison-picknick" niederglassen hatten. zzzzz...|bigeyes
da war scheinbar alkohol im spiel ?! jedenfalls hatten die damen  reichlich spaß... während ich mich notgedrungen (es ging ja ums angeln)  mit einem sicherheitsabstand von ca. (mind.) 50m weiter unten  breitgemacht habe. 
wie ätzend...
ich hätte nie geglaubt das da was geht.
aber genau dort schienen die quappen räuberversammlung gehalten zu haben.
obwohl das wetter (zum angeln )  alles andere als gut war (warmer wind aus süd-ost + klarer himmel mit  aufdringlichem halbmond) ging eigentlich sofort die post ab. 
um halb 8 die erste mit ca. 30 cm. 
dann eine deutlich bessere, die mir leider direkt vor den Füßen abgeharkt ist.
danach eine um die 35...
zum Abschluss gegen halb 9 noch eine dickere. 
bisse reichlich -- leider hatte ich keine köder mehr.


----------



## börnie (15. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

...war gestern nochmal schnell am see.
es war deutlich weniger los.
eine kleine unter 30cm und eine etwas bessere mit gut 40cm die ich mitgenommen habe.
auch diese quappe war vollgefressen mit allem möglichen. kleine fische, kleine krebse (Flokrebse oder sowas in der Art) usw..

um 9°° habe ich eingepackt weil nix mehr los war.


----------



## tyirian (15. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Perti!
Was war der Köder? Wurm oder KöFi?

Da es bei uns am Donnerstag und Freitag regnen soll, werde ich am Freitag mein Glück nochmal versuchen.

Für mich war dieses Jahr noch nicht gut. Resultat = 0 Quappen :q


----------



## Koalano1 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Peeeetri, Börnie!
Datt freut mich, dass es nun endlich etwas wärmer bei dir geworden ist!
Bei mir kamen die Tage schon die ersten Aalansitzgedanken in den Kopf, denn so langsam geht´s aufwärts!

Grüße aus Münster

Koala


----------



## börnie (15. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

tyri. : köder waren wurm und fisch-fetzen. in ca. 3m tiefe direkt an der eiskannte.

koala !
fein von dir zu hören. hast auch PN 
hab schon gehört, dass in der alten heimat quasi der sommer ausgebrochen ist. sowas könnte ich hier (trotz quappen) auch gebrauchen.
die quappen machen zwar spaß...aber gegen einen anständigen aal-ansitz können die kleinen biester nicht anstinken.
wobei...die fressmaschinen reißen dir teilweise die schnurr von der rolle---eine ware freude...|rolleyes


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

So gestern war es mal wieder soweit , ich war mal wieder quappen angeln  nach langer langer zeit . Wie ich das vermisst habe die quappen zu  ärgern  .
Gestern um ca  19.30Uhr  am wasser gewesen und die angeln aufgebaut . 
Um 21 uhr hatten wir das erste mal nachgeguckt da hing die erste quappe  drann . Es sie hat 36cm gehabt . Dann im diesem moment knarrte eine  bremse  , wir sind hin zu der  angel, joa tatsächlich  der fisch nimmt  schnurr . Hmm für quappe relativ ungewöhnlich . Da kam uns der gedanke  das es ja vielleicht ein aal sein könnte, was wir aber nicht glaubten .  Kumpel schlug dann an und heftiger widerstand . Nach kurzem drill kam  dann eine 38cm quappe raus . Sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt das eine  qauppe so viel schnur nahm , denn ich kenne es so kurz den köder  schüttel und denn entweder etwas damit rum wandern und schlucken oder  gleich schlucken ohne groß  rumzuwandern ,aber naja ist halt eine  ausnahme.
Dann kam meine gunst der stunde und ich hatte auch endlich die erste  quappe 2011 dranne mit 30cm war sie maßig   .  http://img689.*ih.us/img689/4580/25032011462.jpg

http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4536/25032011459.jpg



http://img96.*ih.us/img96/1851/26032011462.jpg


----------



## Bonifaz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri :vik:

Lohnt sich anscheinend noch ...


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Petri :vik:
> 
> Lohnt sich anscheinend noch ...


Klar lohnt sich allemal die saison geht bei mir von oktober bis mai :vik:


----------



## H7KIHO (27. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hm ich möchte auch mal gerne eine Quappe fangen !! vorallem weil mich ineressiert wie  die schmecken. hab es noch nie richtig probiert aber war dieses jahr schon öfter auf Aal angeln was auch geklappt hat (insgesamt 4 stück) aber ne Quappe war nicht dabei #c 
Kann mir jemand tipps geben?
Ist es wirklich noch möglich welche zu fangen?
Die Aale habe ich oberhalb von einem wehr gefangen ist unterhalb eentuell besser?
oder muss ich nur hartnäckig bleiben?
Wäre cool wenn ich noch eine bekommen würde 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen#h


----------



## börnie (27. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Dann im diesem moment knarrte eine  bremse  , wir sind hin zu der  angel, joa tatsächlich  der fisch nimmt  schnurr . Hmm für quappe relativ ungewöhnlich .
> rumzuwandern ,aber naja ist halt eine  ausnahme.



Petri mein Bester ! 
Freut mich wirklich, dass der Quappenmeister wieder zugeschlagen hat !#6
...aber nein ...das ist keine Ausnahme.
Quappen funktionieren (nach meiner bisherigen mäßigen Erfahrung) nicht anders als viele andere Fische auch.
Sie stürzen sich auf die Beute ...vernaschen sie in ihrer Gefräßigkeit an Ort und Stelle...um dann wieder sofort auf Raubzug zu gehen. In diesem Moment rattert der Bissanzeiger los. Oft reißen sie dabei rasant Schnurr von der Rolle. Man kann sofort anschlagen.... obwohl ich sie meistens noch 3-4 Meter abziehen lasse. Oft nehme ich während der Stops die Schnurr zwischen die Finger und man spürt genau, wie die Biester am anderen Ende rumpfen...


Viele Grüße und bis bald

Börnie


----------



## Fisherman1990 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Gestern war es mal wieder soweit 

mein papa und ich beschlossen ganz spontan das wir auf quappe angeln .
Um 20uhr am wasser gewesen , die angeln aufgebaut und nen bierchen  getrunken , um kurz nach 21.30uhr  kam der erste biss bei mir . Da wir  direkt neben der angel standen war der biss natürlich noch viel  spannender . Die quappe zog ab wie nix , nach 5min schluckzeit kam dann  das wunderschöne tier zum vorschein (36cm ) . 


http://img31.*ih.us/img31/6919/30032011464.jpg

Danach passierte gar nix mehr und wir beschlossen um 22.30uhr einzupacken .


----------



## tyirian (31. März 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri! 
Klappt bei dir/ euch zur Zeit ja echt gut.


Ich werde morgen auch einen Versuch starten. Da es bei uns heute und morgen regnen soll, hoffe ich das die Chancen etwas größer sind als sonst. :q


----------



## moon2k3 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Na nun geht hier nichts mehr ???

kaum laufen die 1. aale ist hier schluß ?


----------



## tyirian (4. April 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war am Freitag, leider klappte das mit dem bestellten Regen doch nicht.
Konnte leider nur einen kleinen Aal fangen. Von Quappen war keine Spur zu finden....


----------



## Fisherman1990 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin 

war am dienstag nochmal los auf quappe 

die größte war 38cm und die kleinste 28cm . http://img812.*ih.us/img812/964/05042011472.jpg

konnte leider nur ein bild machen  zwecks akku 
LG


----------



## tyirian (24. April 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte heute meine erste Quappe 2011 verhaften. Zwar kein Riese mit 36cm aber immerhin.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die Welt nicht mehr versteh.

Ich war bei "bestem" Quappen Wetter (0°C & Schneeregen) bestimmt 10 mal auf die Lotas aus, konnte aber keine einzige erwischen.
Dann denkt man sich naja, dann wirds wohl erst wieder Ende des Jahres etwas mit den Quappen, als starten wir doch einen Versuch auf Aal. Was meiner Meinung nach auch Sinn macht bei ca. 26°C. Und dann erwisch ich die erste Quappe 2011. Tzzz, Sachen gibts....

Mal was anderes, ich hab schon ein paar mal Quappen ausgenommen und mir ist ein Organ aufgefallen, dass etwas abstrakt ausschaut.
Eventuell hab ich in dem Fischerkurs nicht aufgepasst oder das Organ schaut bei Quappen nur so komisch aus.





Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was dies für ein Organ ist? 
Sollte die Frage etwas "dumm" sein, bitte trotzdem antworten. |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
musst ne ganze Weile suchen um den Thread wieder zu finden 

Ich konnte heute 2 Quappen erbeuten. 
Die größere war ca. 45cm und hat auf einen Tauwurm gebissen.
Die kleinere war ca. 35cm und hat sich ein ganzes Rotauge reingewürgt.
Beim Ausnehmen der kleineren kam noch ein weiterer kleiner Fisch zum Vorschein #r

Außerdem habe ich noch ein Rotauge sowie einen ca. 50cm langen Döbel gefangen. 

War nur 2 Stunden am Wasser von 21.30 bis 23.30 Uhr - so könnte es öfter laufen


----------



## gründler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Liegt schon Schnee oder hab ich was verpasst??? +33 grad hatte es hier heute und die Quappen beißen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dann muss ich wohl zusehen das ich die Quappen-polten fertig mache wenn die dieses Jahr so früh schon unterwegs sind.

Petri.

#h


----------



## Hannes94 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> musst ne ganze Weile suchen um den Thread wieder zu finden
> 
> Ich konnte heute 2 Quappen erbeuten.
> ...



Petri heil!
Das ist ja mal echt ungewöhnlich bei den Temperaturen eine von den Frostbeulen zu fangen und dann noch so schön gemusterte.
Ich glaube da muss ich auch mal lostiegern.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
ich habe 3 Stellen an denen man gezielt im Sommer Quappen fangen kann. 
Das klappt recht zuverlässig (siehe oben  )
Ich hatte schon Jahre, da hatte ich im Sommer mehr Quappen als Aale...  

Aber was würde ich darum geben, wenn mir jemand sagen würde wo sich die Biester im Winter rumtreiben - da erwische ich nämlich so gut wie kaum welche.

Dass es keine gibt - ist ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## Hannes94 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe 3 Stellen an denen man gezielt im Sommer Quappen fangen kann.
> Das klappt recht zuverlässig (siehe oben  )
> Ich hatte schon Jahre, da hatte ich im Sommer mehr Quappen als Aale...
> ...



Hey,
lass mich raten... die haben alle recht tief in langsam flißendem gebissen ?

Versuche es im Winter am besten  in Kurven, wo das Wasser Tief ist und recht schnell fließt. Bäume oder andere Dinge die schön Schatten werfen sind auch vielversprechend.

Achso und zum Wetter.... geh dann los wenn du keinen vor die Tür schicken würdest


----------



## Elster1968 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Diese hier ca 35cm, hatte ich vor ca. 3 Wochen gefangen, meine erste überhaupt.
gebissen auf Tauwurm nah am Ufer in ca 3 m tiefe kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit.
Hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt und im Dunkeln erst gedacht hätt ein kleinen Wels dran


----------



## tyirian (21. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte gestern auch 3 Quappen fangen.
Zum trotz der anderen Angler die meinten, dass es noch viel zu warm ist. :m
Alle 3 haben auf Tauwurm gebissen. Allerdings waren die Bisse sehr vorsichtig. 
Auf KöFi/ Fischfetzen ging leider gar nichts.





46, 48 und 49cm


Hab mich gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge. Ich war im Januar sicherlich 14 mal auf die Lotas aus, konnte aber keine einzige erwischen..... Dann eben jetzt.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

@tyirian
Respekt! Die Größen können sich mehr als sehen lassen #6 

Darf ich fragen, wo du zugeschlagen hast? 
Pegnitz?


----------



## tyirian (21. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Pegnitz ist richtig. Direkt in Lauf an nem Wehr.

Das Problem ist nur, dass man dort nur noch bis 30.09 fischen darf, danach ist dann Salmoniden Schonzeit.

Wo hast du deine gefangen?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin 

Wow  sage ich dazu nur  |bigeyes:m... Bei mir wird die saison erst am 10.10eingeläutet, da hab ich nämlich urlaub. Ein dickes Petri . 
LG Fisherman #6


----------



## Hechtmen71 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
letzten Sonntag ist auch bei mir das Quappen angeln losgegangen


----------



## Angler 212 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil

schöne fische


----------



## bobbl (25. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Quappen. Worauf haben sie gebissen, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Hechtmen71 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



bobbl schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den schönen Quappen. Worauf haben sie gebissen, wenn man fragen darf?


 

Petri Dank, du gebissen haben die auf Tauwurm.


----------



## börnie (25. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

wie ?
was denn jetzt ?
...
ich hatte heute den ganzen tag ´ne kurze hose an und in der nachbarschaft lagen die mädels mit bikini im garten ...:q

da mach ich garnicht ans quappenangeln denken ...

aber ich freu mich schon drauf !

petri an die früh-quappen-fänger !!#6

gruss
börnie


----------



## derFörster (25. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

ich hab in den letzten zwei wochen mehr gute quappen gefangen wie aale wenn denn gabs nur untermaßige schleicher... letzte woche freitag saß ich an der elbe hab die nacht über nur brassen und kein aal gefangen und bin dann samstag abend nach langer zeit mal wieder zur elde längs... 

hat sich auch gelohnt war zwar eigentlich auf aal aus aber dies jahr is aalmäßig nich viel zu holen an der elde... naja dafür zwei gabs schöne quappen den abend ( 46er auf tauwurm und ne 39er auf garnele ) beide standen für die jahreszeit schon gut im futter... |kopfkrat 

ich hab dies jahr beim aal angeln schon mehr quappen beifang wie letzten den winter über gefangen hab... die ersten zwei gabs morgens (ende juli ) an der elbe nach nem aalansitz kurz vorm zusammpacken...

Mfg


----------



## bobbl (26. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Gestern konnte ich endlich meine ersten beiden Quappen fangen  49&42 cm hatten die beiden. :m

Beide bissen auf Wurm, die Größere hatte jedoch einige Fischchen im Magen.

#h

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/836/quappen001.jpg/


----------



## börnie (27. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

yepp...

beifang gestern abend beim aal-angeln. 
hat sich ein 10cm rotauge reingepfiffen...
auf aal lief nix.

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/2352/dsc06081h.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Mönsch börnie 

Petri  mein bester   

Denn wirds zeit das wir auch bald losziehen   

Petri an die anderen fänger #6


----------



## bobbl (29. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Über Nacht an der Pfreimd gewesen.
Ergebnis: 2 Quappen 
38cm und 31 cm. Beide hatten sehr tief geschluckt, um die kleinere hat es mir echt leid getan.
Die 38er hat um kurz nach acht gebissen, die kleinere um 7 Uhr morgens. Dazwischen tat sich leider nichts....|kopfkrat

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/27/pfreimdquappen003.jpg/


----------



## börnie (30. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Mönsch börnie
> 
> Petri  mein bester
> 
> ...




...so ist das nico !
in badeschlappen....bei dem wetterchen...

petri bobbl....
respekt : ganze nacht durchgemacht !


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*



tyirian schrieb:


> Pegnitz ist richtig. Direkt in Lauf an nem Wehr.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass man dort nur noch bis 30.09 fischen darf, danach ist dann Salmoniden Schonzeit.
> 
> Wo hast du deine gefangen?



Vils bei Hahnbach! 

War aber jetzt schon lange nicht mehr auf Quappen los.. im Moment ist Zander & Hecht angesagt


----------



## carpfisherbasti (30. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo, ich wohne im Spreewald und es gibt ja wie ihr wisst dort viele Gräben die einiges an Fischen beherbergen!

Wie ihr wiist beginnt jetzt die Zeit des Quappenangelns, ich möchte mal einen versuch wagen.

Ich möchte es an einem etwa 1,50-2-2,50m breiten Graben mit einer Wassertiefe von ca. 0,5-1-1,20m probieren er hat einen Zufluss zu einem relativ großen Überlaufbecken das einiges an Fischen in sich trägt. Der Graben gehört einem Grabensystem an! 

ich habe dort schon Weißfische etc., Barsche, Schleien, Hechte gefangen. 
Strömung ist vorhanden

Es gibt überhängendes Buschwerk, Karut, Seerosen (um diese Jahreszeit glaub ich nich mehr)!

Es gibt auch Zuflüsse von anderen Gräben- Rohre usw. 

Was meint ihr soll ich dort einen versuch wagen? Ich denke so von 16:00 Uhr bis 20,21:00 Uhr.

Als Köder werde ich Tauwurm und Fischfetzten verwenden.

Der Graben ist verzweigt mit anderen Gräben, was meint ihr ziehen dort Quappen lang? 

Bitte um Antwort habe noch nie eine Quappe gefangen!!!! Will meine erste fangen!! 

Danke, im Voraus!!!! Brauche eure Hilfe!
Anglerboard- das beste Forum der Welt!

Das erste bild ist der Graben (das große ist das überlaufbecken)
2.bild ein Hecht von 60cm 
3.bild ein aal von 70cm auf Köderfisch



*SEPULTURA DO BRASIL! * :vik:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Weiß hier keiner was...?
Habe auf gute Antworten gehofft!
Naja;+|supergri


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2010/2011*

Moinsen!
Gibt schon den Thread: Quappenfänge 2011/2012
Petri


----------

